# Be on the lookout for Deals



## RedLion

I think that it is going to be a buyers market on firearms and excessories for the next few months. You will have folks selling recently purchased firearms and businesses stocked product very deep with the understanding the Clinton would be the next POTUS.
For instance I received this yesterday....



> Magpul PMAG M3 30-Round Magazine AR-15 - .223/5.56 - Black - 25 Pack


For $7.60 a mag

Magpul PMAG M3 30-Round Magazine AR-15 - .223/5.56 - Black - 25 Pack

This is now sold out, but there be many more good deals.


----------



## Targetshooter

I looked up the web site they have good prices .


----------



## RedLion

Targetshooter said:


> I looked up the web site they have good prices .


They do and they sold this out and the 50 pack of PMags in no time.


----------



## rstanek

I think private sales are good to look at when the opportunity presents itself, people preparing for 8 years of Hillary are thinking they no longer need,therefore may try to sell to recoup cash on stuff they no longer think is important....my son who lives in a rural area has already seen this happening, has purchased new for 50 cents on a dollar .


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

rstanek said:


> I think private sales are good to look at when the opportunity presents itself, people preparing for 8 years of Hillary are thinking they no longer need,therefore may try to sell to recoup cash on stuff they no longer think is important....my son who lives in a rural area has already seen this happening, has purchased new for 50 cents on a dollar .


I think your dead on right and I will definitely be stalking the markets like a Big Hairy Mongoose stalking his prey! Even with out shopping around I am seeing some of the lowest prices on AR I have seen in years. Ammo and reloading components are stocked pretty deep in most cases on the shelves and I suspect it will only get better in the near future. Being an oppertunistic tigtwad that I am...Ill be ready to pounce when the timing is right and I got some extra fun dollars!


----------



## ReignMan

rstanek said:


> I think private sales are good to look at when the opportunity presents itself, people preparing for 8 years of Hillary are thinking they no longer need,therefore may try to sell to recoup cash on stuff they no longer think is important....my son who lives in a rural area has already seen this happening, has purchased new for 50 cents on a dollar .


Sad but true. When it comes to boomsticks you can never have enough ... just a fundamental truth. Don't sell them ... buy more.


----------



## RedLion

If you do not have at least one and must have one....



> ATI Tactical Omni Hybrid Maxx LTD , AR-15 Rifle - 5.56/223, 16" M4 Barrel, Black Optic Ready - ATIGOMX556LTD -*$399.99*


https://www.classicfirearms.com/ati-omni-ar-15-hybrid-maxx-rifle-5-56-optic-ready?utm_source=Classic+Firearms&utm_campaign=e4b742a69e-Mailchimp_2016-12-22_YE_AR&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_afe48e03d8-e4b742a69e-239684901&mc_cid=e4b742a69e&mc_eid=fb4c7a8e8c


----------



## spork

RedLion said:


> If you do not have at least one and must have one....
> 
> https://www.classicfirearms.com/ati-omni-ar-15-hybrid-maxx-rifle-5-56-optic-ready?utm_source=Classic+Firearms&utm_campaign=e4b742a69e-Mailchimp_2016-12-22_YE_AR&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_afe48e03d8-e4b742a69e-239684901&mc_cid=e4b742a69e&mc_eid=fb4c7a8e8c


Now that is cheap...


----------



## RedLion

spork said:


> Now that is cheap...


Yep. I am telling folks that the next couple of months will be a good time to find bargains. I am especially on the look out for deals on .308/7.62 ammo and of course 5.56.


----------



## spork

If I wasn't already eyeing a couple extra pistols I'd probably have 2 of those on order. They wouldn't be my "go to" weapon as I already have a list of them in front, but they would be good for either backups or if family arrived and I didn't have enough of the others to go around. Probably make pretty good truck guns too. Wouldn't be afraid to let them get beat up some. You're right tho, I've seen quite a few good deals recently and I'm sure more will be on the way. Now is not the time to rest, its the time to stack 'em deep!


----------



## Urinal Cake

Ammo?
Look Here:
In stock ammo, guns, magazines, and reloading supplies


----------



## RedLion

Vortex Crossfire II 1-4 power with Vplex is $99. A good deal if you are looking for an AR optic or for other rifle. I got one for one of my Daughter's AR.

Vortex® Crossfire II Riflescopes : Cabela's

It rates 4.8 out of 5 stars on the vortex website.

http://www.vortexoptics.com/product/crossfire-II-1-4x24-riflescope-with-v-plex-moa-reticle


----------



## csi-tech

I have 30 AR mags and 3 AR platform rifles. Probably time to get 60 more. Let us know if you find any more deals.


----------



## RedLion

Not a bad deal if you are looking for ammo and mag.



> Federal 5.56mm 62gr FMJBT Steel Core Ammo 420rds on Stripper Clips w/Ammo Can & 10 Magpul PMAG 30 5.56x45 Mag = $229.99


Federal 5.56mm 62gr FMJBT Steel Core Ammo 420rds on Stripper Clips w/Ammo Can & 10 Magpul PMAG 30 5.56x45 Mag


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Anyone who has a Glock lower AR-9/40 or 357...or just likes looking gangsta BoTach has a 15% off of 10 sale on 31rd, 22rd USPSA 9mm glock mags, 27rd/20rd 40/357SIG and also regular sized Glock mags.

Can grab 10-31rd 9mm for 119 shipped. 

PSA is offloading tons of crap too on the cheap

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## RedLion

Excellent price if you are looking for .22LR good through 1/18.....



> Federal 22 LR 40gr HV Solid Champion/Lightning Ammunition, 500 Round "Brick - $29.99


Federal 22 LR 40gr HV Solid Champion/Lightning Ammunition, 500 Round "Brick" (10 Boxes of 50rds) - 510


----------



## stowlin

The California (and a few other) markets are now off limits to things like the OP; so is the "AR" equivalent. Hence the market should be really soft in the rest of the nation.


----------



## RedLion

Anyone looking for a quality AR.308, this here would be a very good start, with quality components at a very good price....



> PSA Gen2 PA10 18" Rifle Length CHF 308 WIN 1:12 15" MI SSK15 - with NiB BCG and Charging Handle - $799.99





> PSA Gen 2 PA10 18" Rifle Length CHF 7.62x51 NATO 1:12 15" MI SSK15 - with NiB BCG and Charging Handle - 77932896
> 
> New and improved Palmetto State Armory PA10 Gen2 308 Upper is fully assembled and ready for your complete PA10 Gen2 Lower!
> 
> With streamlined styling and improved function, the new and improved PSA PA10 is here. The Gen2 model offers an enhanced chamber and extraction, with a more modern appearance.
> 
> Barrel: 18" Cold Hammer-Forged, Chrome-lined, Chrome Moly Vanadium. Barrel is made for Palmetto State Armory by FN Manufacturing using their proprietary blend of hammer forged chrome molly vanadium that is referred to as "Machine Gun Steel" by virtue of its use in FN's M249 and M240 weapons. The hammer forging process work hardens the steel, making it more durable. In addition, the chrome process for the bore allows for a lining almost twice as thick as a standard M16 for enhanced durability. Chambered in 7.62 x 51 NATO, with a 1:12 twist, tapered bore, and a rifle-length gas system. The barrel is finished off with a Midwest Industries SSK Series 15" 308 Keymod Rail, .750 low profile gas block, and A2-style flash hider.
> 
> Upper: Precision machined from forged 7075-T6 aluminum, then Black anodize hardcoated to MIL-8625 Type 3 class 2. Upper features a forward assist and ejection port cover. These uppers are made for us right here in the USA by a mil-spec manufacturer.
> 
> Bolt Carrier Group: PA-10 Nickel Boron bolt carrier group. 9310 steel Nickel Boron coated bolt, 8620 Nickel Boron coated steel Carrier, Gas Key Hardened to USGI Specifications, Fastened with Grade 8 screws, and Staked Per Mil-Spec. Includes charging handle.
> 7075-T6 Forged aluminum receiver
> 18" CHF Chrome lined barrel
> 7.62x51 NATO Chamber
> 1 in 12 twist rate
> Rifle-length Gas system
> 15" free float MI SSK keymod rail
> low profile gas block
> A2-style muzzle device
> 5/8-24 muzzle thread
> PA10 NiB BCG
> PA10 Charging handle


PSA Gen2 PA10 18" Rifle Length CHF 308 WIN 1:12 15" MI SSK15 - with NiB BCG and Charging Handle - 77932896


----------



## spork

By the way, forgot to say thanks for this. I picked up another 2k and 1k for a buddy. I think with 22lr starting to get cheap again I can afford to break out the 22's. I've been shooting the ar's instead for the last 8 years. I know its a psychological thing, but I'd rather have my wife and I shoot the real thing if I'm spending more than 10 cents a round on 22 ammo.



RedLion said:


> Excellent price if you are looking for .22LR good through 1/18.....
> 
> Federal 22 LR 40gr HV Solid Champion/Lightning Ammunition, 500 Round "Brick" (10 Boxes of 50rds) - 510


----------



## stowlin

I saw a story that 33-50% of all California gun shops will close this year. Mail order ammo will die statewide next year is already dead for many of us. I think the end of the CA market will flood the market nationwide.


----------



## RedLion

A good deal if looking ammo and mags.



> 5.56mm 62gr FMJBT Steel Core Ammo 420rds on Stripper Clips w/Ammo Can & 10 Magpul PMAG 30 - $229.99


Federal 5.56mm 62gr FMJBT Steel Core Ammo 420rds on Stripper Clips w/Ammo Can & 10 Magpul PMAG 30 5.56x45 Mag


----------



## bigwheel

I tend to agree. It will be sorta like when alll the used generators went on the market for pennies on the dollar after the Y2 K thing did not pan out as anticipated by the yups. Let us hunker down and buy some guns.


----------



## RedLion

bigwheel said:


> I tend to agree. It will be sorta like when alll the used generators went on the market for pennies on the dollar after the Y2 K thing did not pan out as anticipated by the yups. Let us hunker down and buy some guns.


I think that we are going to see even better deals over the next couple of months. I think that there is a sizable glutten of firearms, ammo and accessories that companies built up in anticipation of a Clinton presidency. Thankfully that did not happen.


----------



## bigwheel

Amen. Still think we have enough guns to handle most critters on the N. American Continent. I still gets nervous on having enough ammo. If Governor Abbot gives the high sign its time for Texas to seceede yet again another time. It could get real nasty.


----------



## azrancher

Or, you can order just the 420 rounds by them self $179.99, I decided to go with the mags too, but reduced my order down from 4 boxes to 1... a growing boy has to eat!









*Rancher*


----------



## inceptor

This isn't a bad deal.

https://www.sportsmansoutdoorsuperstore.com/?utm_source=020417&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=020417


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

1200rds of ZQI made M855 62gr 5.56 on sale for $360. About $0.30/rd

https://www.outdoorlimited.com/ZQI-...on-M855-SS109-Penetrato-p/zqi556ss109case.htm

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## RedLion

This is a very good BCG and a great price if you are looking for a BCG,



> PSA BCG Auto 5.56 Premium with PSA Logo - BLEM- 507448 - $69.99


PSA BCG Auto 5.56 Premium with PSA Logo - BLEM- 507448


----------



## RedLion

And another very good deal from PSA....



> PSA 5.56 Premium HPT/MPI Full Auto Bolt Carrier Group No Logo & Five Boxes of Federal 5.56mm Nato FMJ-BT Ammo 20rds - $99.99


PSA 5.56 Premium HPT/MPI Full Auto Bolt Carrier Group No Logo & Five Boxes of Federal 5.56mm Nato FMJ-BT Ammo 20rds


----------



## Leonard

Hey Lion, do you still post on Rube Chat?


----------



## RedLion

A good deal if you are a Buyer's Club member.



> ATI Omni Hybrid Maxx Limited AR-15, Semi-Automatic, 5.56x45mm, 16" Barrel, 30+1 Rounds - See more at: ATI Omni Hybrid Maxx Limited AR-15, Semi-Automatic, 5.56x45mm, 16" Barrel, 30+1 Rounds - 672651, Semi-Automatic at Sportsman's Guide - *$379.99*


ATI Omni Hybrid Maxx Limited AR-15, Semi-Automatic, 5.56x45mm, 16" Barrel, 30+1 Rounds - 672651, Semi-Automatic at Sportsman's Guide


----------



## RedLion

If you are looking for a solid 4x12 power scope with a lifetime warranty with a good mount together.....



> Vortex Optics Crossfire II 4-12x40mm Riflescope-Dead Hold BDC Reticle with Burris 1 in P.E.P.R. Mount - *$189.99*


Vortex Optics Crossfire II 4-12x40mm Riflescope-Dead Hold BDC Reticle with Burris 1 in P.E.P.R. Mount


----------



## RedLion

Another good deal on ammo and mags together. I have read some good things about the ammo.



> Ten (10) Speer .223 Remington 64gr Gold Dot Ammo 20rd Box & Ten (10) Magpul PMAG 30, 5.56x45 Mags *- $169.99*


Ten (10) Speer .223 Remington 64gr Gold Dot Ammo 20rd Box & Ten (10) Magpul PMAG 30, 5.56x45 Mags


----------



## spork

Not the cheapest AR out there but a damn good deal in my book is the Ruger listed here https://www.sportsmansoutdoorsuperstore.com/products2.cfm/ID/148056
If I had the extra change I'd pick up a couple of them. Free shipping as always.


----------



## RedLion

> CMC Single Stage 3-3.5lb Curved Trigger Group - Small Pin *- $139.99*


Shopping


----------



## Rob Roy

So are we only talking guns here, 'cuz I know about one heck of a good deal :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## RedLion

A couple more good deals.....



> PSA Freedom 5.56 Nickel Boron BCG *- $99 with free shipping*


PSA Freedom 5.56 Nickel Boron BCG - 516445123



> 5.56 Premium Full Auto Bolt Carrier Group & PSA AR15/M16 7075 T6 Forged Mil-Spec Charging Handle * $89.99*


PSA 5.56 Premium Full Auto Bolt Carrier Group & PSA AR15/M16 7075 T6 Forged Mil-Spec Charging Handle

An interesting deal if you can use a few more Pmags and in need of a rifle case.



> Blackhawk! Sport 36" Tactical Rifle Case & Five Magpul PMAG 30 5.56x45 Magazines * $59.99*


Blackhawk! Sport 36" Tactical Rifle Case & Five Magpul PMAG 30 5.56x45 Magazines


----------



## RedLion

A good magazine deal if anyone is looking.



> Ten D&H 5.56 30rd Aluminum Magazines & Ten Magpul PMAG 5.56 30rd Magazines * $139.99*


Ten D&H 5.56 30rd Aluminum Magazines & Ten Magpul PMAG 5.56 30rd Magazines


----------



## Steve40th

Where are the suppressor deals.. If the HPA goes through, everything should drop. I am buying a suppressor tomorrow, only because the stamp takes for ever.


----------



## Steve40th

RedLion said:


> A good magazine deal if anyone is looking.
> 
> Ten D&H 5.56 30rd Aluminum Magazines & Ten Magpul PMAG 5.56 30rd Magazines


Now that is a serious deal.


----------



## RedLion

Steve40th said:


> Now that is a serious deal.


$7 a magazine is a great price for sure. I am one that believes that you can never have too many mags.


----------



## RedLion

I have heard plenty of good things about this pocket pistol. I would jump on it, but already have and like my Taurus 738.



> RUGER LCP .380 ACP 6RD PISTOL *- $199.99*


RUGER LCP .380 ACP 6RD PISTOL- 3701


----------



## RedLion

Still folks saying that they can not find .22 LR. A pretty good deal on pretty good ammo.



> CCI .22 Long Rifle 40gr Lead Flat Nose Small Game 500rds (10 boxes of 50) *$39.99*


CCI .22 Long Rifle 40gr Lead Flat Nose Small Game 500rds (10 boxes of 50) - 0058


----------



## azrancher

RedLion said:


> $7 a magazine is a great price for sure. I am one that believes that you can never have too many mags.


I have to buy more each time I buy more bull-lets.

*Rancher*


----------



## azrancher

RedLion said:


> Still folks saying that they can not find .22 LR. A pretty good deal on pretty good ammo.


Still none at my Wally World, but online I've bypassed several for copper plated hollow points (at $.05/rd), my fav for squirrels or skunks.

*Rancher*


----------



## Illini Warrior

RedLion said:


> Still folks saying that they can not find .22 LR. A pretty good deal on pretty good ammo.
> 
> CCI .22 Long Rifle 40gr Lead Flat Nose Small Game 500rds (10 boxes of 50) - 0058


there's a discussion on another site about current .22 cal availability & pricing - one guy thinks it's back to pre-crunch pricing .... it wasn't $30-$40 for a brick back then - it still needs to come back down to be even close ....


----------



## RedLion

Illini Warrior said:


> there's a discussion on another site about current .22 cal availability & pricing - one guy thinks it's back to pre-crunch pricing .... it wasn't $30-$40 for a brick back then - it still needs to come back down to be even close ....


I think that it will end up dropping further.


----------



## Illini Warrior

RedLion said:


> I think that it will end up dropping further.


Federal just laid off a bunch of people and had to return tax incentive $$$$ - they expect a long term dip in production & sales ....


----------



## RedLion

Illini Warrior said:


> Federal just laid off a bunch of people and had to return tax incentive $$$$ - they expect a long term dip in production & sales ....


I have a good friend who's son works for Federal, but is not yet being laid off. I still think that the stock built up in anticipation of a Clinton Presidency will drop ammo and guns farther before it stabilizes.


----------



## RedLion

I know that there are plenty of folks that do not like Taurus, but I do like mine. A good deal.



> Taurus 709 Slim Black 9mm 3-inch 7Rd Fixed Sights *- $185.00*


Taurus 709 Slim Black 9mm 3-inch 7Rd Fixed Sights


----------



## RedLion

RedLion said:


> I know that there are plenty of folks that do not like Taurus, but I do like mine. A good deal.
> 
> Taurus 709 Slim Black 9mm 3-inch 7Rd Fixed Sights


Must have sold quite a few, as it is now $254.59.


----------



## RedLion

I really like my Shield 40 cal. A very good deal on the 9mm.



> Smith & Wesson M&P Shield 9mm *- $244.99 after rebate*


Smith & Wesson M&P Shield 9mm 3" Barrel 7+1/8+1 Single Stack Black - COMBAT ARMORY


----------



## spork

I'm with you, I have one in 40 as well. I've shot one in 9mm and they are great guns, and that is a screaming deal!


RedLion said:


> I really like my Shield 40 cal. A very good deal on the 9mm.
> 
> Smith & Wesson M&P Shield 9mm 3" Barrel 7+1/8+1 Single Stack Black - COMBAT ARMORY


----------



## azrancher

If it matters to you this is the Shield with the safety that people have reported it getting put on safe when drawing it.

I have one without the safety.

*Rancher*


----------



## SDF880

Sorry if already mentioned - I have several of these and they are absolutely new and I'm happy with purchase!

https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog...nissued+S&W+M&P40+3+mags+NS+Detroit+PD+Marked


----------



## RedLion

azrancher said:


> If it matters to you this is the Shield with the safety that people have reported it getting put on safe when drawing it.
> 
> I have one without the safety.
> 
> *Rancher*


My 40 Shield has the manual thumb safety. I never have a problem with it getting put on safety. In fact if I carry with it on safety I have noticed that when I draw it/take it out of my holster, it is sometimes no longer on safe.


----------



## RedLion

A 3.5lb single stage drop-in trigger group. I can not attest to how it works, but the 35 reviews paints a pretty good picture and for the price it may be worth a go?



> Rise Armament Black Fallout RA-140 Super Sporting Trigger *$99.99*


Rise Armament Black Fallout RA-140 Super Sporting Trigger


----------



## azrancher

RedLion said:


> My 40 Shield has the manual thumb safety. I never have a problem with it getting put on safety. In fact if I carry with it on safety I have noticed that when I draw it/take it out of my holster, it is sometimes no longer on safe.


Maybe that was the problem.

*Rancher*


----------



## RedLion

azrancher said:


> Maybe that was the problem.
> 
> *Rancher*


It might be.


----------



## RedLion

Good price for a stripped lower.



> Anderson Stripped BLEM-OPEN-LOWER AR-15-A3 *- $37.00*


https://www.andersonrifles.com/product/stripped-blem-open-lower-ar-15-a3/


----------



## spork

RedLion said:


> My 40 Shield has the manual thumb safety. I never have a problem with it getting put on safety. In fact if I carry with it on safety I have noticed that when I draw it/take it out of my holster, it is sometimes no longer on safe.


I have the 40 and mine is the same way. Only happened once where I found the safety off. That said, I took advantage of the deal and picked one up in 9mm and even convinced a buddy to get a second one as well. At that price it'll retain its value without a problem if I ever decided I had too many guns...like that is likely to happen.


----------



## stowlin

Sellier & Bellot .45 Auto 230 Grain Full Metal Jacket - 1,000 Rounds

Not sure of the shipping cost but this is a nice deal on 45 acp which is the only caliber I'm stocking up on and taking with me to Ireland.


----------



## RedLion

For the Ruger Rubes amongst us.....



> Ruger 9E 9mm Black Striker-Fired Pistol *$299.00*


https://www.sportsmansoutdoorsuperstore.com/products2.cfm/ID/148326/3340/ruger-9e-9mm-black-striker-fired-pistol


----------



## Doc Holliday

Northwest Armory in Portland and Tigard has some good deals... this coming month I am purchasing a M&P shield in 45acp for $344.99 and getting a $75.00 mail in rebate... so $269.99
I was just in another local shop and they wanted $469.99 for their 45 shield


----------



## A Watchman

Doc Holliday said:


> Northwest Armory in Portland and Tigard has some good deals... this coming month I am purchasing a M&P shield in 45acp for $344.99 and getting a $75.00 mail in rebate... so $269.99
> I was just in another local shop and they wanted $469.99 for their 45 shield


Thanks Doc.


----------



## A Watchman

RedLion said:


> For the Ruger Rubes amongst us.....
> 
> https://www.sportsmansoutdoorsuperstore.com/products2.cfm/ID/148326/3340/ruger-9e-9mm-black-striker-fired-pistol


The E series is a great no thrills handgun. I have one, note that it does not have the visible safety bar on top of the barrel that many enthusiasts dislike.


----------



## RedLion

> Anderson Manufacturing AR-15 Stripped Lower Receiver - Closed Ear * $34.99*


Anderson Manufacturing AR-15 Stripped Lower Receiver - Closed Ear AR-15-A3-LWFOR-UM-CLOSED


----------



## SGG

Smith & Wesson has rebates right now on some guns, I got a $75 mail in rebate on a M&P 9 Shield


----------



## RedLion

> PSA Freedom 5.56 Nickel Boron BCG * - $99.99 + Free shipping*


PSA Freedom 5.56 Nickel Boron BCG - 516445123


----------



## RedLion

Sure the AR is nothing fancy, but solid. Add the Springfield .45 to it and it is a very good deal.



> PSA 16" Midlength MOE Freedom Rifle & Springfield XDS .45 ACP Pistol w/ Extra Gear Package *- $799.99*


PSA 16" Midlength MOE Freedom Rifle & Springfield XDS .45 ACP Pistol w/ Extra Gear Package


----------



## RedLion

A lot of bang for the buck.



> 7.62x39 - 123 gr FMJ - WOLF - 1000 Rounds *- $199.99*


Bulk Wolf Performance Ammo - 7.62x39 123 grain FMJ Ammo - 1000 Rounds


----------



## RedLion

A good deal on a nice upper.



> PSA 16" Mid-length 5.56 NATO 1:8 Stainless Steel Freedom Upper - with BCG and Charging Handle *- $269.99*





> Barrel: 416 Stainless steel. Chambered in 5.56 NATO, with a 1/8 twist, M4 barrel extension, and a mid-length gas system. A2-style profile barrel is finished off with a standard handguard, F-Marked gas sight base, and A2 flash hider.
> 
> Upper: Forged 7075-T6 A3 AR upper is machined to MIL-SPECS and hard coat anodized. These uppers are made for us right here in the USA by a mil-spec manufacturer.
> 
> Bolt: Full-auto profile bolt carrier group. Milspec Carpenter No. 158® steel bolt, Shot Peened, High pressure tested, Mag particle inspected, Gas Key Hardened to USGI Specifications, Fastened with Grade 8 screws, and Staked Per Mil-Spec. 8620 steel M-16 profile carrier is chrome lined and phosphate coated.


PSA 16" Mid-length 5.56 NATO 1:8 Stainless Steel Freedom Upper - with BCG and Charging Handle - 7778530


----------



## Maol9

Cheap enough to be door prizes

https://gun.deals/product/maverick-88-20-8-shot-pump-action-12ga-shotgun-199-shipped?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter-431

and Free Shipping too


----------



## RedLion

I do not own a Shield in 45 but if it is anything like the .40 that I have it is a very good deal.



> S&W 45 Shield Pistol w/ Thumb Safety *-$274.99 after mail-in rebate*


S&W M&P 45 Shield Pistol w/ Thumb Safety ? 180022


----------



## RedLion

Same deal on the 45 Shield without the safety.

S&W M&P45 Shield .45 ACP Pistol w/o Thumb Safety, Black - 11531


----------



## RedLion

Aero Precision.....



> Weekend Special 15% Off All Spare Parts- AR platform parts


https://aeroprecisionusa.com/spare-parts.html?sc_src=email_1442643&sc_lid=98057543&sc_uid=3roOUdKlnE&sc_llid=84803&utm_source=Emarsys&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Weekend+Special+-+15%25+off+Spare+Parts2017-04-07+19%3A00%3A00&sc_eh=0cafcd1d74520b911


----------



## RedLion

> RUGER AR-556 RIFLE *- $486.74 with free shipping*


https://www.kygunco.com/Product/View?ItemNo=95667&utm_source=KyGunCo%20Marketing&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=Rebate%20Season


----------



## Steve40th

RedLion said:


> https://www.kygunco.com/Product/View?ItemNo=95667&utm_source=KyGunCo%20Marketing&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=Rebate%20Season


Wow, just wow.


----------



## A Watchman

RedLion said:


> https://www.kygunco.com/Product/View?ItemNo=95667&utm_source=KyGunCo%20Marketing&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=Rebate%20Season





Steve40th said:


> Wow, just wow.


This deserves a bump. A Ruger 556 for $486 w free shipping. I bought one a year ago on an auction at gun broker, ya have to get you one at this price.


----------



## RedLion

> S&W M&P22 Compact 22LR Rimfire Pistol *$288.99*


Smith & Wesson M&P22 Compact 22LR Rimfire Pistol with Tactical Rail | Bucks & Jakes Outfitters


----------



## RedLion

> PSA 5.56 Premium Full Auto BCG & 10 Magpul PMAG 30 Mags *- $129.99*


PSA 5.56 Premium Full Auto BCG & Ten Magpul PMAG 30 5.56x45 Magazines


----------



## Alteredstate

RedLion said:


> If you do not have at least one and must have one....
> 
> https://www.classicfirearms.com/ati-omni-ar-15-hybrid-maxx-rifle-5-56-optic-ready?utm_source=Classic+Firearms&utm_campaign=e4b742a69e-Mailchimp_2016-12-22_YE_AR&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_afe48e03d8-e4b742a69e-239684901&mc_cid=e4b742a69e&mc_eid=fb4c7a8e8c


Has anyone run a few thousand through one of these to know if they are any good. Damn that is a great price.


----------



## Illini Warrior

noticed at WallyWorld that Federal has added another offering for shotgun target loads ... dropped another 50 FPS to 1200 FPS - 7 1/2/8/9 now under $5 a box .... Remington and Winchester had met Federal's $5.50/box pricing ....


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

I haven't seen it posted but S&W has some amazing rebates going on right now.

https://www.smith-wesson.com/rebates

$75 rebate on the shield any caliber, $50 for the .380 m&p bodyguard, and $25 dollars for any sdve.

Also with the FBI going back to 9mm and the Army reaffirming 9mm I'm hoping some of the taticool foolish lot start dumping their compact and sub compact .40's on the used market. I'd love to find a nice high end conceal pistol in .40


----------



## jeric.danao11

*Just awesome*

Hi guys, you may not notice this but you guys are very informative unknowingly. You guys deserve so much attention since you're not just enthusiasts in my opinion but you actually educate beginners like me in this survival tips and information. I'd like to emphasize as to really how you pick your guns and ammo for a certain survival tips -- like it would be your last refill with regards to your supply, or would kind of survival weapon would you bring with you on your last day -- things like these really. I've been doing research on some things such as survival hacks and skills yet I'd be more open with enthusiasts like you. I'd really appreciate any feedback, kindly inbox me and help with this activity. I would like to invest time and effort on it. Thank you for this thread!


----------



## RedLion

$650 gets you a pretty nice AR .308.



> PSA GEN2 PA10 BLEM .308 Complete Classic Lower Receiver *- $199.99*


PSA GEN2 PA10 BLEM .308 Complete Classic Lower Receiver - 77932913



> PSA Gen2 PA10 18" Midlength .308 WIN 1:10 Stainless Steel 15" Lightweight Keymod Upper - w/ BCG & CH *- $449.99*


PSA Gen2 PA10 18" Midlength .308 WIN 1:10 Stainless Steel 15" Lightweight Keymod Upper - w/ BCG & CH -516445371


----------



## A Watchman

RedLion said:


> $650 gets you a pretty nice AR .308.
> 
> PSA GEN2 PA10 BLEM .308 Complete Classic Lower Receiver - 77932913
> 
> PSA Gen2 PA10 18" Midlength .308 WIN 1:10 Stainless Steel 15" Lightweight Keymod Upper - w/ BCG & CH -516445371


Nice, note the lower sold out quick.


----------



## Steve40th

RedLion said:


> $650 gets you a pretty nice AR .308.
> 
> PSA GEN2 PA10 BLEM .308 Complete Classic Lower Receiver - 77932913
> 
> PSA Gen2 PA10 18" Midlength .308 WIN 1:10 Stainless Steel 15" Lightweight Keymod Upper - w/ BCG & CH -516445371


You have got to stop posting PSA. They are 3 miles down the road. Stop it, you will make me drive over there and get a shopping cart.


----------



## RedLion

A good price for sure. This is the time to stock up on mags when you have some extra funds.



> Magpul PMAG M2 MOE Magazine AR-15 *- $77.99*


Magpul PMAG M2 MOE Mag AR-15 223 Remington 5.56x45mm 30-Round Black


----------



## RedLion

A crazy good price on the Shield .40.....



> Smith & Wesson M&P .40 SHIELD Pistol, No Thumb Safety *$204.99 after mail in rebate*


Smith & Wesson M&P .40 SHIELD Pistol, No Thumb Safety ? 10034


----------



## SGG

RedLion said:


> A crazy good price on the Shield .40.....
> 
> Smith & Wesson M&P .40 SHIELD Pistol, No Thumb Safety ? 10034


Wow I wish I had a couple hundred bucks. That's $75 rebate is no joke, I'm happy with my 9 millimeter Shield


----------



## RedLion

> LaRue Tactical Polymer Combo Package *$97.50*


LaRue Tactical Polymer Combo Package | LaRue Tactical


----------



## RedLion

It is a good time to get some .22LR....



> Remington .22 Thunderbolt Rimfire Ammunition .22 LR 40 gr RN 500/box *- $29.99*


https://www.natchezss.com/remington-thunderbolt-rimfire-ammunition-104394.html


----------



## azrancher

RedLion said:


> It is a good time to get some .22LR....


It routinely goes for .05 and even down to .04 now... wikiarms notifies me, by email.
*
Rancher*


----------



## RedLion

azrancher said:


> It routinely goes for .05 and even down to .04 now... wikiarms notifies me, by email.
> *
> Rancher*


I was not aware of Wikiarms, but now I am. Thanks. I typically searched Ammoseek and Gunbot for ammo deals.


----------



## mcangus

RedLion said:


> I was not aware of Wikiarms, but now I am. Thanks. I typically searched Ammoseek and Gunbot for ammo deals.


I like Wikiarms the best. I tried the other ones and there are various reasons why I don't like it. One thing I recall was I think both Ammoseek and Gunbot did not have lots of popular sellers listed.


----------



## RedLion

A nice small shoulder bag that can be used for a variety of purposes, in the right color and for a very good price.....



> Primary Arms Tactical Shoulder Bag (Olive Drab) - PAGSSBODG *- $19.99*


Primary Arms Tactical Shoulder Bag (Olive Drab) - PAGSSBODG PAGSSBODG


----------



## RedLion

A top shelf quality rifle build kit for a very good price minus a lower.



> PSA 20" CHF Rifle Length 5.56 NATO 1:7 Premium Rifle Kit * $599.99*


PSA 20" CHF Rifle Length 5.56 NATO 1:7 Premium Rifle Kit - 8818


----------



## RedLion

A very good deal on an 80% lower receiver. Use coupon "20PERCENT" to get an extra discount on top of the sale. Final cost with free shipping is $36. I have a couple completed 80% lowers under my belt now, and will never again by a finished AR15 lower.

AR15 Range Tool Lower Receiver


----------



## spork

RedLion said:


> A very good deal on an 80% lower receiver. Use coupon "20PERCENT" to get an extra discount on top of the sale. Final cost with free shipping is $36. I have a couple completed 80% lowers under my belt now, and will never again by a finished AR15 lower.
> 
> AR15 Range Tool Lower Receiver


Have you used these lowers and their jig kit? Just curious what you use. I've been looking to go this route for awhile but have never jumped in.


----------



## RedLion

spork said:


> Have you used these lowers and their jig kit? Just curious what you use. I've been looking to go this route for awhile but have never jumped in.


I have not used this particular lower, but the 7075 is acceptable and 80% lowers are pretty standard in the industry now in how they come. I have no doubt that my 80% Jig Router kit will work with it.


----------



## Steve40th

PSA has good daily deals. Here is a good deal on a blemmed lower, already to go.
PSA Blemished Safe/Fire Lower - 29659


----------



## RedLion

Steve40th said:


> PSA has good daily deals. Here is a good deal on a blemmed lower, already to go.
> PSA Blemished Safe/Fire Lower - 29659


I like it, but they had their blemished lowers for $47 for the longest time, so me thinks that they still have some wiggle room to lower from $57.


----------



## RedLion

This here is an excellent deal.....



> PSA 5.56 Premium Full Auto BCG & Ten Magpul PMAG 30 5.56x45 Magazines * $129.99*


PSA 5.56 Premium Full Auto BCG & Ten Magpul PMAG 30 5.56x45 Magazines


----------



## RedLion

Really good deal if you are looking for a .308 lower.



> PSA GEN2 PA10 BLEM .308 Complete Classic Lower Receiver *$199.99*


PSA GEN2 PA10 BLEM .308 Complete Classic Lower Receiver - 77932913


----------



## RedLion

A good deal that still may get cheaper.....



> PSA AR-15 Lower Safe/Fire *$49.99*


Palmetto State Armory AR-15 Safe/Fire Lower


----------



## Steve40th

CBC Industries, local here in Charleston, is a very good company. I have toured their factory. All veterans building, and a German Engineer is their designer of stuff etc.
They are not a huge company, but they have very good prices and quality products. They just did a contract for M4s for our Dorchester country Police Department.


----------



## Steve40th

I know underwood ammo isnt cheap, but, if you are prior/active etc LEO, Military they do give automatic discounts if you give them proof via email. Once you log in, it is automatically applied.
Of course, many places give us discounts etc, and I am very grateful..


----------



## RedLion

> Anderson Manufacturing AR-15 Stripped Lower Receiver - Closed Ear *- $29.99*


Shopping


----------



## spork

RedLion said:


> Shopping


Too bad they limit you to only 1....


----------



## RedLion

spork said:


> Too bad they limit you to only 1....


True, but lowers will likely continue to get/be cheap and be plentiful.


----------



## spork

Assemble an ar10 from PSA for $598. If I hadn't just picked up 2 new pistols 2 days ago these would be on the way.

Upper with lower parts kit $499
PSA Gen2 PA10 18" Midlength Stainless Steel .308 WIN 1:10 Rifle Kit - 503654

Stripped lower $99
PSA GEN2 PA10 .308 Stripped Lower Receiver - 516445318


----------



## Steve40th

spork said:


> Assemble an ar10 from PSA for $598. If I hadn't just picked up 2 new pistols 2 days ago these would be on the way.
> 
> Upper with lower parts kit $499
> PSA Gen2 PA10 18" Midlength Stainless Steel .308 WIN 1:10 Rifle Kit - 503654
> 
> Stripped lower $99
> PSA GEN2 PA10 .308 Stripped Lower Receiver - 516445318


do AR10's have similar requirements as to what they can shoot, ie 7.62x51 NATO or 308 WInchester? Or can they shoot both regardless of barrel etc.
Know how the AR15's are 556/223or 223 only type rifles.


----------



## spork

Someone can correct me if I'm wrong as I have never found a concrete answer on the 308 vs 7.62x51. You can read for hours and not find a solid answer, but what I've come up with is that most people say they are interchangeable, but if there is any disagreement it seems that the solid answer is that you can run 7.62x51 nato in a gun designed for .308. There are some guns that don't let you go the other way around. Most of the problems seem to come up when using reloaded brass. Commercial or military surplus appears to be fine either way.


----------



## RedLion

Steve40th said:


> do AR10's have similar requirements as to what they can shoot, ie 7.62x51 NATO or 308 WInchester? Or can they shoot both regardless of barrel etc.
> Know how the AR15's are 556/223or 223 only type rifles.


Many AR10's/AR.308's will shoot both. I have self built AR10/AR.308 with a faxon barrel that will shoot both. It is a .308 barrel, but will shoot both.


----------



## RedLion

Really a rather insanely good deal for 10 Pmags and a quality optic.



> Vortex Sparc Red Dot Scope & Ten Magpul PMAG 30rd Magazines *- $199.99*


Vortex Sparc Red Dot Scope & Ten Magpul PMAG 30rd Magazines


----------



## RedLion

Not a bad set-up if someone is looking to get into an AR .308 for a very affordable price.



> PSA Gen2 PA10 18" Midlength .308 WIN Stainless Steel Lightweight M-Lok Rifle *- $699.99*


PSA Gen2 PA10 18" Midlength .308 WIN Stainless Steel Lightweight M-Lok Rifle - 516446226


----------



## RedLion

> PSA Gen2 PA10 18" Midlength .308 WIN Nitride Lightweight Keymod Rifle with Nickel Boron BCG *- $699.99*


PSA Gen2 PA10 18" Midlength .308 WIN Nitride Lightweight Keymod Rifle with Nickel Boron BCG


----------



## RedLion

Quite a good price for a lower....



> Anderson Manufacturing AR-15 Stripped Lower Receiver *- $29.99*


Shopping


----------



## RedLion

A pretty good deal folks.



> 5.56mm 62gr FMJBT Steel Core Ammunition 420rds *- $138.99*


After rebate.

Federal 5.56mm 62gr FMJBT Steel Core Ammunition 420rds on Stripper Clips w/Ammo Can - XM855LC1 AC1


----------



## A Watchman

RedLion said:


> A pretty good deal folks.
> 
> After rebate.
> 
> Federal 5.56mm 62gr FMJBT Steel Core Ammunition 420rds on Stripper Clips w/Ammo Can - XM855LC1 AC1


Excellent buy!


----------



## RedLion

You basically get 10 free Pmags with the purchase of a strikefire II. I have a strikefire II with 3x magnifier on one ar15. I recommend the site. Well built, clear glass that also has the option of red and green dot. I get 1 moa at 100 yards with my set-up.



> Vortex Strikefire II Red Dot Optic & Ten Magpul PMAG 5.56 30rd Magazines *$179.99*


Vortex Strikefire II Red Dot Optic & Ten Magpul PMAG 5.56 30rd Magazines


----------



## RedLion

PSA is having a "Scratch and Dent" firearms sale that has some good deals. Especially if you are looking for a S&W Shield in .40, a Kahr Arms in 9mm and others....

Scratch & Dent Sale - Deals


----------



## RedLion

If you are looking for a lower or two...



> Anderson Manufacturing AR-15 Stripped Lower Receiver *$29.99*


Anderson Manufacturing AR-15 Stripped Lower Receiver AR-15-A3


----------



## Gator Monroe

Handguns are holding fast with some collector items inching up (1911s & Lugers are up) (High Powers are up ) (Gen 3 S&W Semi-Auto Pistols up ) (Early Gen 1 Glocks up yes Glocks are now in collector realm especially 2 Pin G19 Early Gen 2)


----------



## RedLion

If anyone is looking for.....



> Kel-Tec Gen2 Sub2000 Glock 19 9mm Rifle, Black *-$399.99*


Kel-Tec Sub2000 Glock 19 Rifle


----------



## RedLion

Good deal for sure....



> Smith & Wesson SD9 VE 9mm 4" Barrel w/ Two Tone Finish ‒ 223900 *- $199.99*


Smith & Wesson SD9 VE 9mm 4" Barrel w/ Two Tone Finish ? 223900


----------



## spork

Already sold out, had to be quick on that one!


----------



## RedLion

How about a PSA AR10/.308 for $579.98 with free shipping?

Upper.....



> PSA Gen2 PA10 18" Midlength .308 WIN 1:10 Stainless Steel 15" M-lok Upper - w/ BCG and CH -516445088 *- $399.99*


PSA Gen2 PA10 18" Midlength .308 WIN 1:10 Stainless Steel 15" M-lok Upper - w/ BCG and CH -516445088

Lower.....



> PSA Gen2 PA-10 MOE EPT Lower With Overmolded Grip - 516446483 *- $179.99*


http://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-gen2-pa10-forged-complete-moe-ept-308-lower-with-over-molded-grip-516446483.html?trk_msg=7IR0VH8VCM04JBHEU56U0O01NK&trk_contact=UNSHO9HI7866P2RL9F7D6THC30&trk_sid=8FUR818SG5C6R0SQB9V6JSESG8&utm_source=Listrak&utm_medium=email&utm_term=http%3a%2f%2fpalmettostatearmory.com%2fpsa-gen2-pa10-forged-complete-moe-ept-308-lower-with-over-molded-grip-516446483.html&utm_campaign=Daily+Deal+Email&utm_content=11%3a00+Email


----------



## RedLion

Appears to be a good deal if you are looking to add parts to an AR15 build....



> DS Arms ZM4 Complete A3 Flattop Upper Receiver and Mil-Spec Stock Hardware Kit with M4 Stock *- $89.95*


Shopping


----------



## White Shadow

From today's Palmetto State Armory email - They have the rifle at $399 including shipping, but it looks like it qualifies for a $100 rebate from Savage as well.

SAVAGE MODEL 11 DOA HUNTER XP .308WIN RIFLE W/SCOPE
Savage Model 11 DOA Hunter XP .308win Rifle w/Scope ? 22604

Between August 1, 2017 and December 31, 2017, purchase a Savage™ 11/111 DOA Hunter XP rifle and receive a $100 mail-in rebate.
https://sporting.myonlinerebate.com/11652/


----------



## RedLion

I took some time to read reviews about this revolver from multiple sources and the majority were positive to very positive.
May be just the ticket for conceal carry for someone...



> Taurus M85 Protector Polymer Revolver .38SPL +P 2-850021PFS *$159.99*


With $40 mail in rebate.

Taurus M85 Protector Polymer Revolver .38SPL +P 2-850021PFS


----------



## White Shadow

Emergency Essentials HydroHeat cookers and heater packets are on sale. Convenient kit to heat a meal without flame or fume. I have one (now a second one on the way) for use in the car with kids who are picky eaters. IIRC I paid over thirty dollars for the first when it first came out. Currently on sale for $11.99 and shipping is $6 flat rate for orders under ~ $65.

https://beprepared.com/hydroheat-flameless-heat-cooker.html

It comes with one heat packet. Boxes of them are also on sale (although not quite as steep of a discount). https://beprepared.com/hydroheat-large-replacement-heat-pouch-10-pack.html

I also found a promo code to knock another couple of dollars off. BX2FQ33-ADRD


----------



## RedLion

Pretty good deal on .22LR.....



> Federal 22 Long Rifle 36gr Copper Plated HP Champion Ammunition 525rds *- $29.99*


Federal 22 Long Rifle 36gr Copper Plated HP Champion Ammuniton 525rds - 745


----------



## RedLion

Very easy to find good deals on .22LR if one looks....



> Federal - American Eagle 22 LR High Velocity Solid 40 Gr 500 Round Brick *$21.50*


https://ammoking.com/federal-american-eagle-22-lr-high-velocity-solid-40-gr-500-round-brick/



> 500 Rd (Bulk Pack) - Remington Thunderbolt .22 LR 40 Gr LRN (TB22B) - *$21.49*


https://www.ammomenllc.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=37&cPath=3#xml



> CCI - 22 LR Blazer LRN 40 Gr 500 Round Brick* - $21.50*


https://ammoking.com/cci-22-lr-blazer-lrn-40-gr-500-round-brick/


----------



## RedLion

Plenty of good deals on quality AR15 uppers to be had. Get them while the getting is good.....



> PSA 16" Carbine Length CHF M4 5.56 NATO 1:7 Upper - Without BCG or Charging Handle *- $289.99*


PSA 16" Carbine Length CHF M4 5.56 NATO 1:7 Upper - Without BCG or Charging Handle - 482957



> PSA 16" Mid-length 5.56 NATO 1:7 Stainless Freedom Rifle Kit *- $329.99*


PSA 16" Mid-length 5.56 NATO 1:7 Stainless Freedom Rifle Kit - 43526


----------



## White Shadow

If anyone is looking for a bolt action 22LR, Palmetto State Armory just put some Savage Mark II wood stock rifles on clearance for $150 shipped.

Savage MARK II G .22 LR Blued Barrel Wood Stock Rifle ? 20700


----------



## RedLion

Some good Labor Day sale items from Primary Arms......

I have this Aero Precision lower/upper combo on my .308 AR and it is quality and a good start to a .308/6.5 Creedmore build. A very, very good price so jump on it while you can.



> Aero Precision M5 Gen II .308 Stripped Lower Receiver - DPMS Cut and Aero Precision M5 .308 Stripped Upper Receiver *- $199.99*


Shopping

An excellent price for a quality scope for a .22 or other rifle that has a lifetime warranty.



> Vortex Optics Crossfire II 4-12x40 AO Riflescope, V-Plex Reticle *- $99.99*


http://www.primaryarms.com/cf2-31017?trk_msg=NEAJL1F5Q2P4H07TA79FDSDKNO&trk_contact=UNSHO9HI786

6P2RL9F7D6THC30&trk_sid=JGHGCHJRAMAH63HB83O6PB9CMK&utm_source=listrak&utm_medium=email&utm_term=SLOT_13&utm_campaign=17_08_Ad_27_Labor_Day

Appears to be some drop-in AR triggers that may be worth a try for *$99.99*

Shopping


----------



## RedLion

It was a good enough deal for me to buy one.....



> Bear Creek Arsenal AR-15 Complete Upper 7.62x39 Caliber *$199.99*


https://www.classicfirearms.com/bearcreekarsenalupperar15assbly-762x39


----------



## RedLion

Looks like a very good deal on TC Compass rifles in multiple calibers.....



> THOMPSON CENTER COMPASS RIFLE 7MM-08 REM 22" THREADED BARREL 5+1 *- $197.93*


With mail in rebate.....

https://www.kygunco.com/Product/View?ItemNo=111652

https://www.kygunco.com/productgroup?name=Compass&utm_source=KyGunCo%20Marketing&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=Labor%20Day


----------



## RedLion

Aero makes a very nice rifle and this is a good price for anyone looking to jump on a nice AR .308.



> Aero Precision M5E1 Complete Rifle, 16" .308 CMV Mid-Length Barrel *- $871.33*


https://www.groundzeroprecision.com/collections/ar-15-rifles/products/aero-precision-m5e1-complete-rifle-16-308-cmv-mid-length-barrel?variant=50082678676&utm_source=Ground+Zero+Precision+Deal+Alert&utm_campaign=db45d57e30-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2017_09_11&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_653918deaf-db45d57e30-196029485&mc_cid=db45d57e30&mc_eid=56c1904d40


----------



## White Shadow

SPRINGFIELD XD45 .45ACP 5-INCH TWO TONE AMBIDEXTROUS 13RD for $349

Springfield XD45 .45ACP 5-inch Two Tone Ambidextrous 13rd


----------



## RedLion

For those of you looking for an affordable full size 9mm.....Looks like a very good deal.



> WALTHER CREED 9MM *- $269.99*


https://www.cdnnsports.com/walther-creed-9mm.html#.WbvuPDYUlQI


----------



## RedLion

A good deal if you are looking for a pocket pistol.



> Ruger LCP .380 Lightweight Compact Semi-Auto 3701 *- $161.99 and free shipping after promo code SAVE10*


Ruger LCP .380 Lightweight Compact Semi-Auto 3701


----------



## RedLion

Springfield Xd's are very nice sidearms. Not only accurate, but very well made. A very good price.



> Springfield Armory XDM Compact .40S&W Pistol, BiTone *$299.99*


Springfield Armory XDM Compact .40S&W Pistol, BiTone - XDM9384CSHCE


----------



## White Shadow

RedLion said:


> Springfield Xd's are very nice sidearms. Not only accurate, but very well made. A very good price.
> 
> Springfield Armory XDM Compact .40S&W Pistol, BiTone - XDM9384CSHCE


Wish they were offering that in 9mm at that price. I already have a Mod.2 in .40


----------



## RedLion

White Shadow said:


> Wish they were offering that in 9mm at that price. I already have a Mod.2 in .40


"Two is one and one is none".........


----------



## White Shadow

RedLion said:


> "Two is one and one is none".........


That's exactly the difficulty right now. I have two guns that will fling .40 (I have a sub-2000 gen 2 in .40) and only one that will fling 9mm. Too many guns that need good homes for the funding I have available.


----------



## RedLion

For those of you like me that will never stop having enough AR15 mags.......A good deal.



> SIG 5.56 NATO 30 Rd Polymer Magazine *$4.99*


https://www.sigsauer.com/store/sig-sauer-polymer-magazine-30-rounds.html


----------



## RedLion

> Premium 5.56 Nickel Boron BCG with Carpenter 158 Bolt *$89.99*


Premium 5.56 Nickel Boron BCG with Carpenter 158 Bolt - No Logo


----------



## RedLion

A good price on 5.56 ammo at about 27 cents per round.....



> Federal 5.56mm 62gr XM855 Ammunition, 800 Rounds *- $219.99 with mail in rebate*


Federal 5.56mm 62gr XM855 Ammunition, 800 Rounds - XM855LPCC800


----------



## RedLion

A good deal if you have been itching for an AR in .308.....



> 18" Midlength .308 WIN 1:10 Stainless Steel 15" M-lok ACS-L Rifle Kit *$499.99*


PSA Gen2 PA10 18" Midlength .308 WIN 1:10 Stainless Steel 15" M-lok ACS-L Rifle Kit - 516446761

Add....


> .308 Stripped Lower Receiver *- $79*


PSA GEN2 PA10 .308 Stripped Lower Receiver - 516445318

And you get a decent AR .308 for $580.


----------



## RedLion

.24 a round is a good price....



> 5.56mm 62gr FMJ Steel Core Ammunition, 1000 Rounds - XM855CS *- $239.99 with mail in rebate*


American Eagle 5.56mm 62gr FMJ Steel Core Ammunition, 1000 Rounds - XM855CS


----------



## Steve40th

RedLion said:


> A good deal if you have been itching for an AR in .308.....
> 
> PSA Gen2 PA10 18" Midlength .308 WIN 1:10 Stainless Steel 15" M-lok ACS-L Rifle Kit - 516446761
> 
> Add....
> 
> PSA GEN2 PA10 .308 Stripped Lower Receiver - 516445318
> 
> And you get a decent AR .308 for $580.


Damn good deal. Can PSA run 7.62 x 51 ammo. Didnt research whether AR 10s are like AR 15 223/556 differences.


----------



## RedLion

Steve40th said:


> Damn good deal. Can PSA run 7.62 x 51 ammo. Didnt research whether AR 10s are like AR 15 223/556 differences.


Yes they can to my knowledge.


----------



## budgetprepp-n

Some of the private individuals Are asking to much for the ARs that they bought when things were going crazy. I had a guy tell me wanted $1300 for a 6920 AR I told him I could buy it new for $700 he said he paid a lot more than that and I was full of chit. (he wouldn't tell how much)

I have seen some good deals lately even on the colts. about the best I have seen on the LE6920 AR is $699

you can put together a 16" m4 AR from PSA for $389 free shipping

http://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-classic-freedom-m4-upper-with-bcg-and-ch.html

http://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-classic-freedom-m4-upper-with-bcg-and-ch.html

also the AR M4 colt / walther 22LR $299 < I got one of these for my grandkids it's a great training rifle 
http://palmettostatearmory.com/colt-m4-carbine-22lr-made-by-walther-5760300.html

I lied to you guys the LE6920 for $699 are all gone they had the law enforcement on one side and "MEXICO" on the other
They came with a carry handle - - I haven't seen that for a while wonder how long they been a warehouse somewhere?


----------



## budgetprepp-n

my bad


----------



## Piratesailor

Wondering about the "deals" now after LV.


----------



## bigwheel

Me too. Getting Trump elected did not solve the gun issue.


----------



## RedLion

A good price for a 10/22 with some features....



> Ruger 10/22 Carbine Autoloading .22 LR Rifle w/ Hogue Overmolded Stock & Threaded Barrel* - $199.99 with free shipping*


Ruger 10/22 Carbine Autoloading .22 LR Rifle w/ Hogue Overmolded Stock & Threaded Barrel


----------



## RedLion

A good little and inexpensive handgun. I have one and it shoots well....



> TAURUS 709 Slim 9mm* - $156.59*


https://www.1800gunsandammo.com/products/taurus-1-709031fs?avad=224605_ffc54975


----------



## spork

Great deal on a nice little pocket pistol (Remington RM380). $119 after rebate. I don't have this pistol but have bought from this guy before. He trends to get a jump on selling rebate items. My guess is you will see a lot of these go on sale come Nov 1st.

REMINGTON RM380 MICRO 380ACP 2.9" 6RD BLk FREE Shipping - COMBAT ARMORY


----------



## budgetprepp-n

I was looking for a good deal on an a AR for a guy in our group. Palmetto has everything to assemble an AR for $375 that's not PTAC it's all PSA
I was happy with that price


----------



## RedLion

> ATI AR15 5.56mm 16in Rifle Kit with Lower Parts Kit *- $359.00*


https://www.1800gunsandammo.com/products/ati-556mm-16in-rifle-kit-rkt05?avad=224605_cfd40d55


----------



## 1skrewsloose

$160.00 for a decent handgun??!! Thank you. Had my eyes set on a sr9c but may reconsider.


----------



## RedLion

A good price at about .25 per round.



> American Eagle .223 55gr FMJBT Ammunition 1000rds *- $249.99 with rebate*


American Eagle .223 55gr FMJBT Ammunition 1000rds - AE223BK


----------



## RedLion

Not great, but a decent price at about .27 per round.



> Federal 5.56mm 62gr XM855 Ammunition, 800 Rounds - XM855LPCC800 *- $219.99 with rebate*


Federal 5.56mm 62gr XM855 Ammunition, 800 Rounds - XM855LPCC800


----------



## RedLion

A pretty good deal for a take down with a threaded barrel....



> RUGER - 10/22 TAKEDOWN 22LR THREADED 16" RIFLE *- $269.99*


https://www.brownells.com/firearms/rifles/semi-auto/10-22-td-22lr-bl-bronze-16-10-1-sku100024953-106476-206095.aspx?sku=100024953&avad=avant&aid=176117&cm_mmc=affiliate-_-Itwine-_-Avantlink-_-Custom+Link&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_source=Avantlink&utm_content=NA&utm_campaign=Itwine


----------



## budgetprepp-n

I ran across this on palmetto 7 mag pull mags and a rifle soft case $80
PSA 36? Single Gun Case, Black & Seven (7) Magpul PMAG 30, 5.56x45 Magazines


----------



## Smitty901

budgetprepp-n said:


> I was looking for a good deal on an a AR for a guy in our group. Palmetto has everything to assemble an AR for $375 that's not PTAC it's all PSA
> I was happy with that price


I have over time acquired a lot of PSA parts. Know what your are purchasing,what you expect from it and you can't go wrong. 
Don't jump on the first deal you see. Like uppers with and with out BCG and charging handle. Do the math it may save you a fair amount selecting the right one. 
Also while the prices are lower it is a good time to go ahead and get uppers with a good rail system.


----------



## RedLion

> BUSHNELL - AR OPTICS 1-4X24MM SCOPE DROP ZONE-223 BDC RETICLE *- $99*


https://www.brownells.com/optics-mounting/scopes/rifle-scopes/1-4x24mm-drop-zone-223-matte-black-sku593000164-58423-118955.aspx?sku=593000164&avad=avant&aid=176117&cm_mmc=affiliate-_-Itwine-_-Avantlink-_-Custom+Link&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_source=Avantlink&utm_content=NA&utm_campaign=Itwine


----------



## RedLion

> Remington RP9 9mm Pistol, 18 Round Capacity *$199.99 after mail in rebate*


Remington RP9 9mm Pistol, 18 Round Capacity ? 96466


----------



## White Shadow

RedLion said:


> Remington RP9 9mm Pistol, 18 Round Capacity ? 96466


Do Remington pistols actually go bang when you pull the trigger?


----------



## RedLion

White Shadow said:


> Do Remington pistols actually go bang when you pull the trigger?


Lol, of course.


----------



## White Shadow

White Shadow said:


> Do Remington pistols actually go bang when you pull the trigger?





RedLion said:


> Lol, of course.


Huh. I don't usually pay much attention to Remington, but weren't they the company that recently had to pull a couple of new pistol designs off the market because they had a bad habit of not working? Recently being in the last few years.


----------



## RedLion

White Shadow said:


> Huh. I don't usually pay much attention to Remington, but weren't they the company that recently had to pull a couple of new pistol designs off the market because they had a bad habit of not working? Recently being in the last few years.


I can not answer your question with any real certainty. Maybe they do not go "boom?"


----------



## White Shadow

I had to go look it up. It was the R51 pistol they had all kinds of problems with and pulled off the market for a re-work. I don't see any such issues reported on the RP-9.

Carry on.


----------



## Smitty901

White Shadow said:


> Do Remington pistols actually go bang when you pull the trigger?


 Yes but they are not high on the list of desired weapons. They had a few designs that failed.


----------



## RedLion

If you are looking for an AR15 stripper lower, this is a great price.....



> ANDERSON AR-15 5.56 Stripped Lower Receiver (AR15-A3-LWFOR) *- $25 with the use of code "GNA15"*


https://www.1800gunsandammo.com/products/anderson-556mm-stripped-lower-receiver-ar15-a3-lwfor?ref=yotpo_93&avad=224605_cff481dd


----------



## RedLion

A good price on 5.56 ammo folks....



> Federal 5.56 NATO 55gr FMJ 420rds in Ammo Can - XM193LC1 AC1 *- $108.99 after rebate*


Free shipping if you buy two or more as well.

Federal 5.56 NATO 55gr FMJ 420rds in Ammo Can - XM193LC1 AC1


----------



## Smitty901

There are a lot of deals/ fair prices to be had. If you see what you want and the price is right for you jump in. I do not think this will last forever. It sure looks like a sell down to me.
I practice what I preach . Assembled 3 new AR's a 4th will get done today when last parts come. Waiting on the parts for my Ar10.


----------



## RedLion

Smitty901 said:


> There are a lot of deals/ fair prices to be had. If you see what you want and the price is right for you jump in. I do not think this will last forever. It sure looks like a sell down to me.
> I practice what I preach . Assembled 3 new AR's a 4th will get done today when last parts come. Waiting on the parts for my Ar10.


You sir, are my kind of guy. I am currently tight on funds with Xmas not too far out.


----------



## RedLion

> Anderson Manufacturing AR-15 Stripped Lower Receiver *- $29.99*


Anderson Manufacturing AR-15 Stripped Lower Receiver AR-15-A3


----------



## Smitty901

RedLion said:


> Anderson Manufacturing AR-15 Stripped Lower Receiver AR-15-A3


 Good deal but do the math . you can often by them local for $44. If you buy on lime you have to ship to an FFL and pay shipping. They will charge you a fee for handing it $25 maybe more slim maybe less. I have used their lowers and they are as good as any.


----------



## RedLion

Smitty901 said:


> Good deal but do the math . you can often by them local for $44. If you buy on lime you have to ship to an FFL and pay shipping. They will charge you a fee for handing it $25 maybe more slim maybe less. I have used their lowers and they are as good as any.


True, but thats why you buy the 3 lower limit if you buy.


----------



## RedLion

> Remington Ammo 1622C 22LR 36GR Plated Hollow Point 525 Rounds * $19.99 with $10 mail-in rebate*


Remington 22LR 36GR Plated HP 525 Rounds | DefenderOutdoors.com


----------



## Medic33

dude my wife is Chinese -she is always on the lookout for deals -just the other day she ran across some cooked breakfast sausage patties for 2.50 with a 2.00 off coupon she bought as much as she could total cost for each was .50 cents I knoe what I am making for breakfast the next couple weeks.


----------



## RedLion

I bought a bear creek 7.62x39 upper this past summer for $199.99. I have about 300 rounds of steel ammo through it with no issues and it shot close to MOA at 100 yards. I recommend it for anyone looking for a complete rifle or upper.



> Bear Creek Arsenal AR-15 Rifle, 7.62x39 Caliber, Flat Top and Hard Case *$399.99*


https://www.classicfirearms.com/index.php/catalog/product/view/id/1599?utm_campaign=2017-11-12-SUNRECAP+%28P4rHvV%29&utm_medium=email&_ke=am9zZXBoLndpdHRlbmJlcmdAdmEuZ292&utm_source=All+Email+Subscribers+%28Excluding+Suppressed%29+Segment


----------



## RedLion

If you are in the market for a quality set of folding iron AR sights, then you may want to look hard at this as it is a great price.



> Diamondhead USA DIAMOND Integrated Sighting System *$79.99*


Shopping


----------



## RedLion

> BUSHMASTER FIREARMS INT.LLC. - QRC OPTIC READY 16" 5.56 NATO *$379.99 with mail in rebate*


https://www.brownells.com/firearms/rifles/semi-auto/qrc-optic-ready-16-5-56-nato-prod89525.aspx?avad=avant&aid=176117&cm_mmc=affiliate-_-Itwine-_-Avantlink-_-Custom+Link&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_source=Avantlink&utm_content=NA&utm_campaign=Itwine


----------



## AquaHull

I'll pass


----------



## RedLion

Top shelf quality BCG for an excellent price. I run these on a couple AR's.



> Palmetto State Armory 5.56 Premium Full Auto Bolt Carrier Group *- $69.99*


Palmetto State Armory 5.56 Premium Full Auto Bolt Carrier Group - 8779


----------



## RedLion

A good price if you are looking for an AR10.....



> PSA Gen2 PA10 18" Midlength Stainless Steel .308 WIN 1:10 Upper With BCG and CH *- $299.99*


PSA Gen2 PA10 18" Midlength Stainless Steel .308 WIN 1:10 Upper With BCG and CH - 516445344

Package the upper with this complete lower for $159.99 and you have a complete AR.308.

PSA GEN2 PA10 .308 Complete Classic Lower Receiver - 516447192


----------



## RedLion

> SMITH & WESSON - 642 HANDGUN 38 SPECIAL 1.875IN 5 163810* - $279.99 after rebate*


https://www.brownells.com/firearms/handguns/revolver/642-hndgn-38-spcl-1-875in-5-mat-slvr-163810-sku100404619-92496-182894.aspx?sku=100-404-619&avad=avant&aid=176117&cm_mmc=affiliate-_-Itwine-_-Avantlink-_-Custom+Link&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_source=Avantlink&utm_content=NA&utm_campaign=Itwine


----------



## RedLion

Looks like a heck of a deal for the price....



> *Primary Arms: Advanced Micro Dot With 50k Hours Battery Life and Lifetime Warranty - $149.99*


New From Primary Arms: Advanced Micro Dot With 50k Hours Battery Life and Lifetime Warranty - The Truth About Guns

Shopping


----------



## paraquack

RedLion said:


> Looks like a heck of a deal for the price....
> 
> New From Primary Arms: Advanced Micro Dot With 50k Hours Battery Life and Lifetime Warranty - The Truth About Guns
> 
> Shopping


I just wish for that price they make them EMP proof.


----------



## Denton

https://gun.deals/product/sellier-bellot-300-blackout-200-gr-fmj-20-rnds-1092

300 BLK 200 gr. subsonic...


----------



## Smitty901

RedLion said:


> Looks like a heck of a deal for the price....
> 
> New From Primary Arms: Advanced Micro Dot With 50k Hours Battery Life and Lifetime Warranty - The Truth About Guns
> 
> Shopping


 Needs a mount for the Ar platform another $70-$80. to work right.


----------



## RedLion

Smitty901 said:


> Needs a mount for the Ar platform another $70-$80. to work right.


Two things. That would depend on how you have your AR set-up. Second, even at another $75, it a good deal when you compare to other red dots, such as from Trijicon or Aimpoint.


----------



## Smitty901

RedLion said:


> Two things. That would depend on how you have your AR set-up. Second, even at another $75, it a good deal when you compare to other red dots, such as from Trijicon or Aimpoint.


 If it had the mount with it for the Ar height I would have hit the send key just to try it. Even at $430 the aimpoint pro is hard to beat. Every thing you need in the box for any way you wish to mount it. 3 year battery on or off. I have tried to break one and failed.


----------



## AquaHull

RedLion said:


> Two things. That would depend on how you have your AR set-up. Second, even at another $75, it a good deal when you compare to other red dots, such as from Trijicon or Aimpoint.


Got a like new CompML3 with a LT150 for $275 shipped. I like it.


----------



## RedLion

This ammo gets good reviews on the PSA site.....Excellent price for 500 rounds..... 22.6 cents per round. Typical price for 5.56 is around .30 cents a round.



> Federal American Eagle XM193 5.56x45mm 55 gr FMJ Ammo, Lake City Production - 500rd Case *- $112.49 after mail in rebate*


https://www.classicfirearms.com/federal-223-556-55gr-fmj-xm193-500case?utm_campaign=2017-11-21_Tues_Ammo+%28Q4caxA%29&utm_medium=email&_ke=am9zZXBoLndpdHRlbmJlcmdAdmEuZ292&utm_source=All+Email+Subscribers+%28Excluding+Suppressed+%26+Weekly%2FMonthly%29+Segment


----------



## AquaHull

That's about the price to reload.


----------



## A Watchman

RedLion said:


> This ammo gets good reviews on the PSA site.....Excellent price for 500 rounds..... 22.6 cents per round. Typical price for 5.56 is around .30 cents a round.
> 
> https://www.classicfirearms.com/federal-223-556-55gr-fmj-xm193-500case?utm_campaign=2017-11-21_Tues_Ammo+%28Q4caxA%29&utm_medium=email&_ke=am9zZXBoLndpdHRlbmJlcmdAdmEuZ292&utm_source=All+Email+Subscribers+%28Excluding+Suppressed+%26+Weekly%2FMonthly%29+Segment


Its good ammo, I bought 500 rounds a couple weeks ago.


----------



## RedLion

A good deal on a very solid and accurate rifle.....



> Savage Arms Axis II XP 223 Rem Rifle, DBM, Matt, 11 Accu Trigger Black 3-9X40 *- $149.99 with rebate*


https://www.classicfirearms.com/savage-arms-axis-ii-xp-223rem-rifle-22679?utm_campaign=2017-11-21_Wed_RZ+%28JVZsbG%29&utm_medium=email&_ke=am9zZXBoLndpdHRlbmJlcmdAdmEuZ292&utm_source=All+Email+Subscribers+%28Excluding+Suppressed+%26+Weekly%2FMonthly%29+Segment


----------



## AquaHull

dAM IT IS


----------



## Stockton

Cabellas is selling 1625 rounds of Federal 22 LR
in an ammo can for $74.99. If you search out the
gift card web sites you can get about 10% more off.
I am ordering 2.


----------



## Smitty901

15 inch Samson rail system that also fits Gas piston with low profiler block. $99 not bad. I ordered one.

Samson Evolution 15" Rail


----------



## RedLion

Stockton said:


> Cabellas is selling 1625 rounds of Federal 22 LR
> in an ammo can for $74.99. If you search out the
> gift card web sites you can get about 10% more off.
> I am ordering 2.


Federal® Bulk .22 LR Ammunition  Per 1,625 : Cabela's


----------



## RedLion

RedLion said:


> Looks like a heck of a deal for the price....
> 
> New From Primary Arms: Advanced Micro Dot With 50k Hours Battery Life and Lifetime Warranty - The Truth About Guns
> 
> Shopping


This optic is now on sale at Primary Arms for *$69.99* Heck of a price.

Shopping


----------



## Smitty901

RedLion said:


> This optic is now on sale at Primary Arms for *$69.99* Heck of a price.
> 
> Shopping


 Read it well understand what they are saying . Seems there is a reason for the low price.

"The MD-RB-AD-SP comes with a removable 1913 MIL STD Picatinny base. With the base removed, the scope body is NOT compatible with industry standard micro mount systems. The scope body was machined incorrectly at the factory, so MD-RB-AD-SP is ONLY compatible with the removable base and riser mount that are included with it in the box, and will not fit other aftermarket mounts. MD-RB-AD-SP is considered a factory blemished optic for this reason. "


----------



## RedLion

Smitty901 said:


> Read it well understand what they are saying . Seems there is a reason for the low price.
> 
> "The MD-RB-AD-SP comes with a removable 1913 MIL STD Picatinny base. With the base removed, the scope body is NOT compatible with industry standard micro mount systems. The scope body was machined incorrectly at the factory, so MD-RB-AD-SP is ONLY compatible with the removable base and riser mount that are included with it in the box, and will not fit other aftermarket mounts. MD-RB-AD-SP is considered a factory blemished optic for this reason. "


I did read it, still a deal in my opinion.


----------



## Smitty901

RedLion said:


> I did read it, still a deal in my opinion.


 Appears they machined it wrong then made a base to attach to it that would cover up the mistake. It could be harmless . It also could come back to haunt the owner latter in some installs with height issues. I did not see that the first time I looked at one?


----------



## Smitty901

Springfield Armory .308 M1A SOCOM Rifle, for someone that is looking.

$1299.99 Free shipping

Springfield Armory .308 M1A Socom, Multicam Black AA9618


----------



## RedLion

Smitty901 said:


> Appears they machined it wrong then made a base to attach to it that would cover up the mistake. It could be harmless . It also could come back to haunt the owner latter in some installs with height issues. I did not see that the first time I looked at one?


It would be worth the buy. If it works out as you receive it, blemished and all, then great. If it does not, it has a lifetime warranty. Contact PA to exchange it down the road.


----------



## budgetprepp-n

Colt LE6920 $729.99 No carry handle Mexico Roll marked - Has front sights
The other side says "Colts Law Enforcement"

http://www.gunbroker.com/item/721006855


----------



## RedLion

budgetprepp-n said:


> Colt LE6920 $729.99 No carry handle Mexico Roll marked - Has front sights
> The other side says "Colts Law Enforcement"
> 
> http://www.gunbroker.com/item/721006855
> 
> View attachment 61602
> 
> View attachment 61594


These have been available for a couple of months. I have seen them as low as $660. Still a good deal at $729.99. Two versions have been available. One flattop version with with magpul sight and furniture. The other version is the one you posted.


----------



## RedLion

A nice two stage trigger at a very good price. I have a similar Geissele on my AR .308. :vs_smile:



> Geissele G2S 2 Stage Trigger AR15 Pin .154" *- $109.88*


Shopping


----------



## budgetprepp-n

RedLion said,

These have been available for a couple of months. I have seen them as low as $660. Still a good deal at $729.99. Two versions have been available. One flattop version with with magpul sight and furniture. The other version is the one you posted.

There must have been 3 versions the one I picked had all stock colt furniture and a carry handle


----------



## RedLion

A good price for a 10/22 for those that may be interested.....



> Ruger 10/22 Carbine *- $179.99*


https://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/ruger-10-22-carbine-semi-automatic-22lr-185-barrel-101-rounds?a=1791671


----------



## paraquack

*Today, Cyber Monday only*: 
Tipton Gun vise. 
Normally $100, today only $55. Includes AR mag well vise block.
OnSite Search : Cabela's


----------



## RedLion

paraquack said:


> *Today, Cyber Monday only*:
> Tipton Gun vise.
> Normally $100, today only $55. Includes AR mag well vise block.
> OnSite Search : Cabela's


Your link did not work for me.

Tipton® Best Gun Vise™ with Free AR-15, Magwell Block : Cabela's


----------



## RedLion

A good deal if you are looking to build an AR15....Bear Creek and Anderson make pretty good products....



> Buy Anderson Manufacturing Complete M16 Bolt Carrier Group get *FREE* Bear Creek Arsenal 16" 5.56 NATO M4 Contour 1:9 Carbine Barrel *- $99.99*


Shopping


----------



## Smitty901

The Anderson lowers I picked up have worked out well. Even the one Anderson trigger group I picked up was good to go.


----------



## Smitty901

RedLion said:


> A good deal if you are looking to build an AR15....Bear Creek and Anderson make pretty good products....
> 
> Shopping


 By the way thanks I could use a barrel and who can't use a spare BCG. ordered one


----------



## budgetprepp-n

Classic fire arms has the Bear Creek 16" M4 on sale for $399
https://www.classicfirearms.com/ar-15-for-sale-m4-flat-top-bear-creek-ar15

And palmetto has there polished and nickel plated trigger kit on sale 29.99 WOW UNDER $30!!! LOL

http://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-ar15-pa10-enhanced-polished-trigger.html


----------



## RedLion

I have posted this before, but if you are looking for an inexpensive Red Dot for a .22, this could be it. Good reviews on Amazon as well.



> Leapers UTG ITA Red/Green CQB Dot Sight w/ Integral Mount *- $24.95*


https://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/red-green-dot-sight-38mm-tube-4-moa-dot-gen-4-leapers-utg-integral-picatinny-dot-mounting-deck-and-flip-open-lens-cap-4712274528987.do?utm_source=emarsys&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=PB12Days5_2017-SCP-129-2017-12-08+10%3A45%3A00&sc_src=email_2623239&sc_lid=144856068&sc_uid=VWkiUq2iU4&sc_llid=1377037&sc_eh=0cafcd1d74520b911

https://www.amazon.com/UTG-Green-Sight-Integral-Mount/dp/B005UGIPUQ/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1512736758&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=Leapers+UTG+ITA+Red%2FGreen+CQB+Dot+Sight+w%2F+Integral+Mount


----------



## RedLion

A couple deals on .22 LR. Some may want to consider stocking up?



> Remington Golden Bullet Rimfire Ammunition .22 LR 36 gr HP 525/box *- $25.99*


https://www.natchezss.com/remington-golden-bullet-rimfire-ammunition-22-lr-36-gr-hp-525-box.html



> Remington .22 Thunderbolt Rimfire Ammunition .22 LR 40 gr RN 500/box *- $22.89*


https://www.natchezss.com/remington-22-thunderbolt-rimfire-ammunition-22-lr-40-gr-rn-500-box.html


----------



## RedLion

Brownells is having a S&W Revolver sale. $50 off any revolver plus you get a $100 gift card. Brownells is a good source for parts and tools.

https://www.brownells.com/firearms/handguns/revolver/index.htm


----------



## Smitty901

Dunham's Sports DPMS A3 style Ar15 $449


----------



## Smitty901

Now this is a deal for a person on a budget or someone just looking for a deal.

PSA 16" M4 5.56 NATO 1/7 Nitride MOE EPT Freedom Rifle With Rear MBUS - 516446600


----------



## Smitty901

RedLion said:


> A good deal if you are looking to build an AR15....Bear Creek and Anderson make pretty good products....
> 
> Shopping


 The barrel and bCG I ordered showed up all looks good to go. I will be assembling a complete upper with the parts fora 1 in 9 swap out to play with.


----------



## RedLion

Buy a couple 3-4.....



> ANDERSON AR-15 5.56 Stripped Lower Receiver (AR15-A3-LWFOR) *$34.99*


https://www.1800gunsandammo.com/products/anderson-556mm-stripped-lower-receiver-ar15-a3-lwfor


----------



## Smitty901

RedLion said:


> Buy a couple 3-4.....
> 
> https://www.1800gunsandammo.com/products/anderson-556mm-stripped-lower-receiver-ar15-a3-lwfor


 Darn you. You know what I just did.


----------



## RedLion

RedLion said:


> Buy a couple 3-4.....
> 
> https://www.1800gunsandammo.com/products/anderson-556mm-stripped-lower-receiver-ar15-a3-lwfor


This deal is still on, but now better. Use the discount code "ANT10" and get $10 off your order. I ended up ordering a couple lowers and with shipping a few buck under $70.


----------



## Smitty901

RedLion said:


> This deal is still on, but now better. Use the discount code "ANT10" and get $10 off your order. I ended up ordering a couple lowers and with shipping a few buck under $70.


 I am looking at the parts box now. When the two I ordered get here one will turn into another darn AR15. All I really need yo buy is buffer tube and spring. This really needs to go in another direction . Enough Ar15's


----------



## RedLion

Smitty901 said:


> I am looking at the parts box now. When the two I ordered get here one will turn into another darn AR15. All I really need yo buy is buffer tube and spring. This really needs to go in another direction . Enough Ar15's


Lol. I know what you mean. I am building a 8.5" AR15 pistol. One of the two lowers will go to the pistol.


----------



## Smitty901

RedLion said:


> Buy a couple 3-4.....
> 
> https://www.1800gunsandammo.com/products/anderson-556mm-stripped-lower-receiver-ar15-a3-lwfor


 Have you had any experience with there shipping? They seems to be a bit on the slow side of things.


----------



## Smitty901

RedLion said:


> Buy a couple 3-4.....
> 
> https://www.1800gunsandammo.com/products/anderson-556mm-stripped-lower-receiver-ar15-a3-lwfor


 Have you had any experience with there shipping? They seems to be a bit on the slow side of things.


----------



## RedLion

Smitty901 said:


> Have you had any experience with there shipping? They seems to be a bit on the slow side of things.


No I have not bought from them before. I guess I am fine with however long that it takes.


----------



## Smitty901

RedLion said:


> No I have not bought from them before. I guess I am fine with however long that it takes.


 Well got a shipping notice . Should get here on the 21st. Shipping out of MN really not that far away for here ,under 300 miles.


----------



## Smitty901

Ok what is stopping you. This and a $35 dollars stripped anderson lower. PSA kit less stripped lower $299

PSA 16" M4 Carbine Length 5.56 NATO 1/7 Nitride Freedom Rifle Kit - 516447301


----------



## RedLion

A very good combo deal on ammo and mags.....



> American Eagle 5.56mm 55Gr FMJ Ammunition 150rds & Ten (10) PMAG 30 5.56x45mm Magazines *- $99.99*


American Eagle 5.56mm 55Gr FMJ Ammunition 150rds & Ten (10) PMAG 30 5.56x45mm Magazines


----------



## Smitty901

Well shipping notice I got was not for 1800guns. It was another order. I called 1800guns today. They have not shipped yet and have not gotten around to even checking if they have the FFL on file. No madder the deal I will not shop with them again.


----------



## RedLion

Smitty901 said:


> Well shipping notice I got was not for 1800guns. It was another order. I called 1800guns today. They have not shipped yet and have not gotten around to even checking if they have the FFL on file. No madder the deal I will not shop with them again.


That is too bad. I have not yet heard anything as well.


----------



## RedLion

A good deal on a good AR15....



> Stag 15 LEV2 M-LOK *- $599.99*





> Stag 15 LEV2 M-LOK Rifles feature Stag's high quality and long-lasting durability standards, outfitted with a limited edition lightweight, free float 15" M-LOK handguard.
> 
> This Limited Edition Stag 15 Rifle features a 5.56x45mm NATO chamber 16" 1/9 chrome lined barrel with a 15" free float M-LOK handguard, mil-spec stock, A2 birdcage flash hider and a mil-spec manganese phosphate coated M16 BCG.
> 
> Every complete rifle from Stag Arms comes with a Transferable Lifetime Warranty, an Infinite Shot Barrel Guarantee, a magazine and a rifle case.


https://www.stagarms.com/stag-15-lev2-m-lok/?avad=224605_f107d59d5


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Haven't scrolled back to see if this was posted... so forgive me if it's a repeat.

Savage is offering a $100 rebate on any Axis bought until the end of the year. That's $100 off of a $300 gun, that's a pretty good deal!

Click here for the details


----------



## spork

23 cents a round after rebate for 5.56 steel core...too hard to pass up, and it has free shipping, get it today before its gone! Palmetto rocks it again.American Eagle 5.56mm 62gr FMJ Steel Core Ammunition, 1000 Rounds - XM855CSF

Also a good deal on 9mm after rebate with free shipping 15 cents a round. Case of 500 Rounds American Eagle 9mm Total Synthetic Jacket 115gr Ammo - AE9SJ1


----------



## RedLion

For those looking for an economical AR15.



> Del-Ton Echo 316H Lite Optics Ready Black .223 / 5.56 NATO 16-inch 30Rd *$375*


https://grabagun.com/del-ton-echo-316h-lite-optics-ready-black-223-5-56-nato-16-inch-30rd.html?source=igodigital


----------



## spork

Remington rm380 for $99 from palmettostatearmory.com after rebate. I can't seem to paste a link using my phone.


----------



## spork

Remington RM380 .380 ACP Pistol, Black - 96454

That's as close as I can get on my phone...sorry guys, you'll have to cut and paste


----------



## Smitty901

1800gunsandammo. Order placed and confirmed early DEC 12th. On the phone with them today again. At first they tried to tell me they still did not have the FFL. I stopped her and informed her it was sent to them 3 times two emails and a fax. Oh let me check. ok we just got it. It will be shipped today. yea Not holding my breath. They are off my list.


----------



## RedLion

> Federal 22 LR 40gr HV LRN - 500rds *- $22.99*


https://lohmanarms.com/product/federal-22-lr-40gr-hv-solid-500rds/?mc_cid=b71046e0ed&mc_eid=bc76b9c8b3


----------



## RedLion

Smitty901 said:


> 1800gunsandammo. Order placed and confirmed early DEC 12th. On the phone with them today again. At first they tried to tell me they still did not have the FFL. I stopped her and informed her it was sent to them 3 times two emails and a fax. Oh let me check. ok we just got it. It will be shipped today. yea Not holding my breath. They are off my list.


I think that they are just slow, as I just got notice yesterday that my lowers were shipping out and to be to my FFL on 1/2/18.


----------



## Smitty901

RedLion said:


> I think that they are just slow, as I just got notice yesterday that my lowers were shipping out and to be to my FFL on 1/2/18.


Mine have shipped. They have a every poorly run system. It would have been much better had they just said we are behind, screwed up we will fix it. Than hand me a line of BS. I would have understood that.


----------



## Smitty901

Picked up the two Stripped Anderson lowers today. Have almost enough parts laying around to turn one in to a functioning firearm. 11 below this morning , no desire to do much out side. Put most of the parts in one of the lowers over a cup of coffee.
Due to my experience with 1800gunsandammo.com And having a good understanding of how they messed up the FFL, I will not be shopping with them again. Not saying others should not, it is personal choice .


----------



## RedLion

Smitty901 said:


> Picked up the two Stripped Anderson lowers today. Have almost enough parts laying around to turn one in to a functioning firearm. 11 below this morning , no desire to do much out side. Put most of the parts in one of the lowers over a cup of coffee.
> Due to my experience with 1800gunsandammo.com And having a good understanding of how they messed up the FFL, I will not be shopping with them again. Not saying others should not, it is personal choice .
> View attachment 65506


I picked up my lowers from 1800gunsandammo tonight as well.


----------



## Smitty901

The deals are real. With parts that were mentioned on this thread and a stripped upper receiver I had few spare MAGPUL parts $250 as it sits 6 pounds 1 oz.


----------



## RedLion

Not a bad deal for someone looking to get into a 6.5 Grendel.



> Bear Creek Arsenal 20" 6.5 Grendel II Heavy Contour 1:8 Rifle 416R Barrel - Spiral Fluted - Stainless *with Radical Firearms 6.5 Grendel Type II / 12.7x42 Bolt Carrier Group - $159.99*


Shopping


----------



## RedLion

An excellent price for a front and rear set of Magpul MBUS 2 sights. If you are looking for back up sights or even to run as primary irons, then you may want to jump on this.



> Magpul Gen 2 MBUS Front & Rear Back-Up Sights Set * $49.99 with the use of Code "MBUSSET"*


They are usually twice the price for the set.

Magpul Gen 2 MBUS Front & Rear Back-Up Sights Set


----------



## Smitty901

Here you go. If you purchased one or more of those good deal stripped lower. PSA MAGPUL Lower Kit. $99 Free shipping expires at midnight. Yes I order one.

Palmetto State Armory Magpul MOE Lower Build Kit, Black - 598


----------



## RedLion

Speaking of PSA, they have two of their premium AR15 carbines back in stock. They are both excellent rigs that easily compare with the best of other top brands like Colt and BCM.



> PSA 16'' M4 Premium Carbine *- $749.99*





> Our M4 Carbine starts with one of our Premium chrome-lined Mil-spec steel barrels in the versatile M4 profile, mated to our forged aluminum upper, and finished off with a standard carbine hand guard. Pinned f-marked front sight post and A2 Flash hider. The forged lower is built with our 6 position Mil-spec size buffer tube and stock, Standard PSA lower parts kit with A2 pistol grip and aluminum trigger guard. It comes with one 30 Round D&H Magazine (where allowed by law).


PSA 16'' M4 Premium Carbine

Still a very good deal with CHF chrome lined barrel.....



> PSA 16" M4 Carbine 5.56 NATO CHF Premium Rifle *- $879.99*





> Barrel: A proprietary blend of Hammer forged chrome molly vanadium made by FN that is referred to as "Machine Gun Steel" by virtue of its required use in FN's M249 and M240 weapons. The hammer forging process work hardens the steel, making it more durable. In addition, the chrome process for the bore allows for a lining almost twice as thick as a standard M16 for enhanced durability. Chambered in 5.56 NATO, with a 1/7 twist, M4 barrel extension, and a carbine-length gas system. The M4 profile barrel is Mil-spec phosphate coated, High Pressure tested and Magnetic Particle inspected. Barrel is finished off with an F-marked front sight post with sling swivel, standard handguards and an A2 flash hider.
> 
> Upper: Forged 7075-T6 A3 AR upper is machined to MIL-SPECS and hard coat anodized. Uppers include forward assist and dust cover. These uppers are made for us right here in the USA by a mil-spec manufacturer.
> 
> Bolt: Full-auto profile bolt carrier group. Shot-peened, mil-spec Carpenter No. 158® steel bolt. Gas Key Hardened to USGI Specifications, Fastened with Grade 8 screws, and Staked per Mil-Spec. 8620 steel M-16 profile carrier is chrome lined and phosphate coated.
> 
> Lower: These forged lowers are quality made using 7075-T6 aluminum and are marked "MULTI" for caliber. Finish is hardcoat anodize. Mil-spec diameter 7075-T6 buffer tube is hardcoat anodized, has 6 adjustment positions, is fitted with a PSA M4 Carbine Stock. The fire control group is a PSA mil-spec finished single-stage assembly.


PSA 16" M4 Carbine 5.56 NATO CHF Premium Rifle - 516445889


----------



## Smitty901

PSA parts on the way but weather causing a shipping delay. Did not expect them until next week anyway. Still deals to be had. best deals come when you know what you want, what it should cost and and what is a order it now deal.
I have a short list of parts I could put to use or would like to have in the box . They are thing that I do not have to get right now, price is control of the order timing. In many case now it comes down to free shipping making the deal.


----------



## Smitty901

PSA not bad on delivery. Ordered midday on the 16th. Not bad at all for free shipping. All ways interest to rack the routes

Watertown, WI, United States 01/19/2018 8:40 A.M. Out For Delivery Today
01/19/2018 7:44 A.M. Destination Scan
01/19/2018 7:38 A.M. Destination Scan
01/19/2018 6:54 A.M. Arrival Scan
Hodgkins, IL, United States 01/19/2018 3:46 A.M. Departure Scan
Hodgkins, IL, United States 01/18/2018 10:12 P.M. Arrival Scan
Lexington, KY, United States 01/18/2018 3:06 P.M. Departure Scan
01/18/2018 1:47 P.M. Arrival Scan
West Columbia, SC, United States 01/18/2018 4:44 A.M. Departure Scan
01/17/2018 9:41 P.M. Severe weather conditions have delayed delivery. / We’re working to deliver your package as soon as possible.
West Columbia, SC, United States 01/17/2018 6:43 P.M. Origin Scan
United States 01/17/2018 9:48 A.M. Order Processed: Ready for UPS


----------



## RedLion

It depends on what you order and when you order it as to how fast PSA gets things to you. Usually I get items about 7-10 days after order. I got a 420 round can of 5.56 last night that I ordered on 1/1.



> Federal 22 Long Rifle 40gr Solid Champion AutoMatch Ammunition 325rds *- $14.99*


Federal 22 Long Rifle 40gr Solid Champion AutoMatch Ammunition 325rds - AM22


----------



## Smitty901

Showed up at 1200 .


----------



## spork

I ordered 1000 rnds of 5.56 penetrator from PSA on 12/22...didn't show up till 1/15. Very slow shipping lately. Hopefully the holiday rush is over and their shipping times will improve. They've always been decent in the past.

On a side note, if anyone is needing a bore snake or a set of them CDNN has them pretty cheap right now. I ordered a set a couple days ago and they already arrived today. https://www.cdnnsports.com/catalogsearch/result/?order=relevance&dir=desc&q=bore+snake
$3.99 ea or a 10 different calibers in a set for $29.99. I bought the set since I figured that was the best deal.


----------



## Smitty901

Deal I think so. The Anderson stripped lower, PSA MAGPUL parts lower kit cost in my hands complete lower $138. Not the highest end you can get but far from the lowest. Only changes I will make is the trigger springs. The upper for it I already had will fire it tomorrow.


----------



## RedLion

spork said:


> I ordered 1000 rnds of 5.56 penetrator from PSA on 12/22...didn't show up till 1/15. Very slow shipping lately. Hopefully the holiday rush is over and their shipping times will improve. They've always been decent in the past.
> 
> On a side note, if anyone is needing a bore snake or a set of them CDNN has them pretty cheap right now. I ordered a set a couple days ago and they already arrived today. https://www.cdnnsports.com/catalogsearch/result/?order=relevance&dir=desc&q=bore+snake
> $3.99 ea or a 10 different calibers in a set for $29.99. I bought the set since I figured that was the best deal.


I appreciate the link. I went ahead and ordered 4 (5.56, .308, 9mm & 45) as I did not need the set.


----------



## RedLion

In starting my paperwork for a discount from Federal, I found out the that 420 round can of 5.56 M193 that PSA sent me was not a qualifying UPC code for the .05 cent discount per round as advertised. It is not the end of the world, but I did buy the ammo in part in order to get the mail-in discount. I did email PSA indicating my displeasure with being misled and thought that others may want to know if they took advantage of PSA ammo deals.


----------



## Smitty901

Ran into town looking at a SPARC 2 $199 I can beat that I think. Also what to compare it to a Crossfire red dot.


----------



## RedLion

Smitty901 said:


> Ran into town looking at a SPARC 2 $199 I can beat that I think. Also what to compare it to a Crossfire red dot.


The Sig Sauer Romeo is a very good red dot that you can find for under $150 as well.


----------



## Smitty901

RedLion said:


> The Sig Sauer Romeo is a very good red dot that you can find for under $150 as well.


 Because of a history going back a long ways I am still stuck on AIMPOINT . I often look at others but default to AIMPOINT. My issued AIMPOINT M68 served me well.


----------



## RedLion

Smitty901 said:


> Because of a history going back a long ways I am still stuck on AIMPOINT . I often look at others but default to AIMPOINT. My issued AIMPOINT M68 served me well.


I never was issued a weapon with an optic while in service, unless you count an M1A1 tank that is.....:tango_face_wink: Aimpoints have a great rep.


----------



## Smitty901

RedLion said:


> I never was issued a weapon with an optic while in service, unless you count an M1A1 tank that is.....:tango_face_wink: Aimpoints have a great rep.


 I was issued one of the MARS had it for some time . It was years ahead of it's time. HUGE by todays standard and the battery did not last long.


----------



## Smitty901

So I gave up a little for a deal. Ordered the Vortex Cross fire red dot $129 free shipping. it is 2 MOA vs 1 MOA but for it's planned use 2 MOA is for about an $80 dollar difference plus shipping. We shall see.
Midwayusa.com.


----------



## RedLion

Smitty901 said:


> So I gave up a little for a deal. Ordered the Vortex Cross fire red dot $129 free shipping. it is 2 MOA vs 1 MOA but for it's planned use 2 MOA is for about an $80 dollar difference plus shipping. We shall see.
> Midwayusa.com.


Optics Planet has a similar deal on it. 2MOA is the standard for quality red dots, including the Aimpoint Pro that I bought a month or so ago from Midway, my Sparc, etc....My Vortex Strikefire Red/Green Dot is a 4MOA, but it performed well enough on my 14.5" BCM AR that I actually shot 1 moa. Red Dots make sense for many.


----------



## Smitty901

What really effects the MOA is the size of the dot. When you turn it up the Dot covers more of the target so your aim point is not as accurate . I really like AIMPOINT pro, but it is some what over kill some times.


----------



## Smitty901

If you looking for a Vortex Strike fire and could use some new Mags this is a deal. Outof stock now already but should be back in stock before sale expires
Vortex Strikefire II Red Dot Optic & Ten Magpul PMAG 5.56 30rd Magazines


----------



## RedLion

Pretty good deal on a complete lower parts kit for an AR15.



> Mil-Spec AR-15 Lower Parts Kit *- $40*


https://www.groundzeroprecision.com/products/ar-15-lower-parts-kit?variant=1083580045&utm_source=Ground+Zero+Precision+Deal+Alert&utm_campaign=3b79568910-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2018_02_01&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_653918deaf-3b79568910-196029485&mc_cid=3b79568910&mc_eid=56c1904d40


----------



## Smitty901

Vortex Strike fire deal on the sight . We would need to know if there is huge shipping charge attached? Strike fire $149

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/camera-land/99306-awesome-optics-blow-out-opportunity.html


----------



## Smitty901

Cabelas Listed in flyer Vortex crossfire red Dot $129
ATN X sight ll HD day/night 3-14x and 5-20 $599-$699 10 hours continuous life


----------



## Smitty901

I had said the Vortex Crossfire was good enough that I would purchase another. today I was near a Cabela's . They have them on sale $129 with tax out the door $138. Picked up another.


----------



## White Shadow

Classic Firearms has Anderson stripped lower AR-15 receivers for $35 and their shipping prices aren't bad.

https://www.classicfirearms.com/anderson-ar-lower


----------



## Smitty901

White Shadow said:


> Classic Firearms has Anderson stripped lower AR-15 receivers for $35 and their shipping prices aren't bad.
> 
> https://www.classicfirearms.com/anderson-ar-lower


 A few assembled using Anderson lowers , I have yet to find anyone that can find fault with them.


----------



## RedLion

Smitty901 said:


> A few assembled using Anderson lowers , I have yet to find anyone that can find fault with them.


I have one Anderson lower on a 20" AR15 build and another sitting around waiting to complete a dedicated lower for my 6.5 Grendel or a SBR which ever comes first. Seem like good enough quality and certainly very popular with the AR crowd.


----------



## White Shadow

When I saw the deal on Anderson lowers I went ahead and ordered five of them to put away for later use. Figured they don't take up much storage space and I haven't seen a lower price.


----------



## RedLion

White Shadow said:


> When I saw the deal on Anderson lowers I went ahead and ordered five of them to put away for later use. Figured they don't take up much storage space and I haven't seen a lower price.


Are you gonna get all 5 for the price of one transfer fee or does your preferred gun shop charge one fee per?


----------



## White Shadow

RedLion said:


> Are you gonna get all 5 for the price of one transfer fee or does your preferred gun shop charge one fee per?


I guess I'm going to find out when they arrive as I've never ordered multiple items at once. I suspect just one fee.


----------



## Smitty901

White Shadow said:


> I guess I'm going to find out when they arrive as I've never ordered multiple items at once. I suspect just one fee.


 The FFL I ship to charges the same for one or 20. The back round check is not done one each one it a on shot deal at time of purchase/Transfer.


----------



## SoCal92057

Been doing lots of buying at www.SurvivalCenterOnline.com for about the last 5 years. Lots of genuine USGI stuff and all brand new. When it's not USGI they tell you. Great customer service.


----------



## Smitty901

PSA 18" Rifle-Length .224 Valkyrie The 224 Valkyrie upper is designed to function with any Mil-Spec AR-15 Lower Receiver and is to be used with a standard 6.8 SPC Magazine.

PSA 18" Rifle-Length .224 Valkyrie 1/7 Stainless Steel 15" Lightweight M-Lok MOE EPT Rifle Kit - 5165447624


----------



## A Watchman

RedLion said:


> Are you gonna get all 5 for the price of one transfer fee or does your preferred gun shop charge one fee per?





White Shadow said:


> I guess I'm going to find out when they arrive as I've never ordered multiple items at once. I suspect just one fee.


1 fee is the norm.


----------



## RedLion

Primary Arms having a sale on blemished optics. Some good deals.

Such as


> Primary Arms 1-6X24mm SFP Riflescope with Patented ACSS 5.56 / 5.45 / .308 Reticle Gen III - BLEMISHED - *$189.99*


Primary Arms 1-6X24mm SFP Riflescope with Patented ACSS 5.56 / 5.45 / .308 Reticle Gen III - BLEMISHED BLEM-PA1-6X24SFP-ACSS-5.56

Shopping


----------



## youngridge

Also at Primary Arms, they have a pretty good deal on a Magpul MS3 sling Gen2. I really like them for the two point to 1 point ability.


----------



## RedLion

RedLion said:


> Primary Arms having a sale on blemished optics. Some good deals.
> 
> Such as
> 
> Primary Arms 1-6X24mm SFP Riflescope with Patented ACSS 5.56 / 5.45 / .308 Reticle Gen III - BLEMISHED BLEM-PA1-6X24SFP-ACSS-5.56
> 
> Shopping


I ordered one of these in wolf grey, so will give folks a review of it once I get it out to the range. $189.99 for a 1x6 power optic with the ACSS reticle and a lifetime warranty certainly seemed worth the $ to me. I am not sure what rifle I will try it out on yet. I am tempted to try it out on my AR.308.


----------



## Smitty901

Not pushing amazon, just a easy source to show the scope. I had a chance to shoot both a nice AR15 5.56 and an AR10 308 with this budget scope . I was not expecting much. It delivered plenty. For a scope under $100.

https://www.amazon.com/Bushnell-Mul...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00IYHG1MM


----------



## RedLion

Get you back in the pmag 5.56 game big time for a very good price.



> Case of 100 Magpul PMAG GEN M2 MOE AR-15 .223/5.56 30-Round Magazine *- $999.99*


https://gunmagwarehouse.com/case-of-100-magpul-pmag-gen-m2-moe-magazine-ar-15-223-5-56-30-round-mag571.html?utm_source=gunmagwarehouse&utm_campaign=b88456a8d8-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2018_03_06&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_0d355b7f6d-b88456a8d8-423957109&mc_cid=b88456a8d8&mc_eid=1b4ff54746


----------



## RedLion

Double post


----------



## Steve40th

Sig sauer 30 round mags , 7.99 each AR15s
https://www.sigsauer.com/store/?utm...rch 2018&utm_content=Free+Shipping+March+2018


----------



## RedLion

Steve40th said:


> Sig sauer 30 round mags , 7.99 each AR15s
> https://www.sigsauer.com/store/?utm...rch 2018&utm_content=Free+Shipping+March+2018


A pretty good deal. I bought 6 of these mags form sig some months ago when they were on sale for $5.99 a piece. They work about as well as Pmags.
Deals are starting to slow and prices are starting to increase as the back-log of supplies has been sold off. Still a very good time to buy firearms and all related items for good prices.


----------



## RedLion

Pretty decent deal on steel mags.....



> D&H 5.56 30rd Aluminum Magazine *- $8.99*


D&H 5.56 30rd Aluminum Magazine


----------



## RedLion

A solid deal on a decent barrel if you are looking for build or just to have on hand.



> Bear Creek Arsenal 16" .223 Wylde M4 Contour 1:7 Carbine 416R Barrel - Stainless *- $49.99*


Shopping


----------



## Smitty901

Ok here it is if you need a lower cost outstanding 9mm CC or HD handgun Free shipping $259.99 LC9S. This is not the EC9s
Ruger Pistol LC9S Striker Fired 9mm 3235


----------



## RedLion

> C Products Aluminum AR Magazine .223 Remington/5.56 NATO - 30-Round - Gray with Black Follower *$7.99*


Shopping


----------



## Smitty901

This is a deal on a scope Vortex Copperhead 4-12X44 Dead-Hold BDC $129 at check out and free shipping. Would work well on an AR 15 or AR-10 as well as many hunting weapons. Life time warranty.

https://www.joeboboutfitters.com/Vo...287968129&mc_cid=661b3e17e7&mc_eid=31fa7cb6c9


----------



## RedLion

I have a Faxon barrel on my AR.308 and it is great. This is a great price if someone is looking for a 16" barrel.



> Faxon Firearms AR-10 16" Medium Tapered .308 Win Mid-Length 4150 Barrel QPQ Coated *- $149.95*


https://www.joeboboutfitters.com/Faxon-Firearms-16-Medium-Tapered-308-Win-Mid-Len-p/fax-10a810m16nmq.htm


----------



## Smitty901

Seems some of the really good deals are experiencing price increases.


----------



## White Shadow

Smitty901 said:


> Seems some of the really good deals are experiencing price increases.


Just hang tight. When IL gets done banning everything more dangerous than a sternly worded letter here shortly, starts raiding homes, fining people $1k/day, and throwing gun owners in jail, the used market will be flooded with all kinds of goodies.

scumbag demonrats


----------



## soyer38301

White Shadow said:


> Just hang tight. When IL gets done banning everything more dangerous than a sternly worded letter here shortly, starts raiding homes, fining people $1k/day, and throwing gun owners in jail, the used market will be flooded with all kinds of goodies.
> 
> scumbag demonrats


Man I hope not...I can't afford to move out of this state (IL that is)...

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion

A good deal on a good BCG.



> PSA 5.56 Premium Full Auto Bolt Carrier Group & PSA AR15/M16 7075 T6 Forged Mil-Spec Charging Handle - *$89.99 with free shipping.*


PSA 5.56 Premium Full Auto Bolt Carrier Group & PSA AR15/M16 7075 T6 Forged Mil-Spec Charging Handle


----------



## RedLion

A pretty good deal on a lower build kit.



> Palmetto State Armory Magpul MOE Lower Build Kit, Black - 598 - *$99.99 with free shipping*


Palmetto State Armory Magpul MOE Lower Build Kit, Black - 598


----------



## AquaHull

FUK PSA. They took 2 much of my $$$ the last 6 years :vs_cry:


----------



## RedLion

Not a bad deal if you are looking for 5.56 ammo and Pmags.



> Federal 5.56mm 62gr FMJBT Steel Core Ammo 420rds on Stripper Clips w/Ammo Can & 10 Magpul PMAG 30 5.56x45 Magazines - *$199.99*


Federal 5.56mm 62gr FMJBT Steel Core Ammo 420rds on Stripper Clips w/Ammo Can & 10 Magpul PMAG 30 5.56x45 Magazines


----------



## RedLion

Toolcraft makes about the best BCG that there are. A very good deal.



> Toolcraft Black Nitrite 5.56/223 Bolt Carrier Group (AR15/M16)-MPI Tested - * $79.95*


https://www.joeboboutfitters.com/Toolcraft-Black-Nitrite-Bolt-Carrier-Group-AR15-M-p/tool-tooauto-011bn.htm?utm_source=JoeBob+Subscribers&utm_campaign=b6fe248ccf-05152018_Campaign&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d85e6c4367-b6fe248ccf-287386909&goal=0_d85e6c4367-b6fe248ccf-287386909&mc_cid=b6fe248ccf&mc_eid=acc9472159


----------



## RedLion

Memorial Day sales are ramping up. A good deal at PSA.....



> Holosun Micro Red Dot Sight with PSA 36" Single Gun Case & Five MFT 30 Round 5.56 AR-15 Magazines *- $199.99*


Holosun Micro Red Dot Sight with PSA 36" Single Gun Case & Five MFT 30 Round 5.56 AR-15 Magazines


----------



## RedLion

If you are in the market for a quality AR15 this would be a very good choice. Add a lower, assemble and you have an AR15 of top quality.



> PSA 16" Carbine Length CHF M4 5.56 1:7 Rifle Kit - 505097 *- $499.99*





> Barrel: A proprietary blend of Hammer forged chrome molly vanadium made by FN that is referred to as "Machine Gun Steel" by virtue of its required use in FN's M249 and M240 weapons. The hammer forging process work hardens the steel, making it more durable. In addition, the chrome process for the bore allows for a lining almost twice as thick as a standard M16 for enhanced durability. Chambered in 5.56 NATO, with a 1/7 twist, M4 barrel extension, and a carbine-length gas system. The M4 profile barrel is Mil-spec phosphate coated, High Pressure tested and Magnetic Particle inspected. Barrel is finished off with an F-marked front sight post with sling swivel, standard handguards and an A2 flash hider.


PSA 16" Carbine Length CHF M4 5.56 1:7 Rifle Kit - 505097


----------



## RedLion

A good price for a pretty decent AR15....



> Black Dirt Rifleworks™ / Aero Precision Tactical and Sporting Rifle BDR-15M (M-Lok) *- $399.99*


https://www.groundzeroprecision.com/collections/ar-15-rifles/products/black-dirt-rifleworks-aero-precision-tactical-and-sporting-rifle-bdr-15m-m-lok?variant=1775084437524&utm_source=Ground+Zero+Precision+Deal+Alert&utm_campaign=1230ef739e-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2018_05_25_01_38&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_653918deaf-1230ef739e-196029485&mc_cid=1230ef739e&mc_eid=56c1904d40


----------



## RedLion

A pretty good price on a AR15 lower parts kit.....



> Mil-Spec AR-15 Lower Parts Kit (GZMS15LPK-3) *- $39.95*


https://www.groundzeroprecision.com/collections/ar15-lower-receiver-parts-kits/products/ar-15-lower-parts-kit?variant=1083580045&utm_source=Ground+Zero+Precision+Deal+Alert&utm_campaign=adedaf7a53-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2018_05_28_03_29&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_653918deaf-adedaf7a53-196029485&mc_cid=adedaf7a53&mc_eid=56c1904d40


----------



## RedLion

I would love to have one. I shot 6 rounds out of one at the range @ Ft. Campbell KY with the "Rakkasans." I got 5 out of 6 hits at 6-800 yards. Very fun to shoot.



> Barrett M107A1 Rifle 20" Barrel 50 BMG OD Green ADD TO CART FOR SALE PRICE! * $11,914*


https://www.preppergunshop.com/barrett-m107a1-rifle-barrett-m107a1-20-inch-barrel-50-bmg-14554-od-green?mc_cid=4eeedc5b74&mc_eid=1def1a3f3a


----------



## RedLion

Ammo mag combo that is a good get. Can never have enough of either.



> 200 Rounds Federal 5.56mm NATO 55GR FMJ-BT Ammunition & Ten Magpul PMAG 30 5.56x45mm Magazines *- $129.99*


200 Rounds Federal 5.56mm NATO 55GR FMJ-BT Ammunition & Ten Magpul PMAG 30 5.56x45mm Magazines


----------



## RedLion

A good deal on a quality BCG.



> PSA AR-15/5.56 Nickel Boron Bolt Carrier Group - 7791928 *- $89.99*


PSA AR-15/5.56 Nickel Boron Bolt Carrier Group - 7791928


----------



## RedLion

Both very good buys for the price and quality. Free shipping to boot for *$69.99*.



> Palmetto State Armory 5.56 Premium Full Auto Bolt Carrier Group - 8779


Palmetto State Armory 5.56 Premium Full Auto Bolt Carrier Group - 8779



> PSA 5.56 Premium HPT/MPI Full Auto Bolt Carrier Group - No Logo - 39339


PSA 5.56 Premium HPT/MPI Full Auto Bolt Carrier Group - No Logo - 39339


----------



## RedLion

A pretty good deal if you buy the limit of 3.



> Anderson Manufacturing AR-15 Stripped Lower Receiver - *29.99*


Shopping


----------



## spork

Buy em cheap and stack em deep...

Not a bad deal for a basic AR15 for $390 with free shipping on both items.

PSA 16" Mid-Length 5.56 NATO 1:7 Nitride 13.5" Lightweight M-Lok Upper With BCG & CH - 5165448551

PSA AR-15 Complete Classic Lower - No Magazine - 7244


----------



## SGT E

REPEAT!!! 
Anderson Lowers from Primary Arms 29$ and limit is 3 as of this morning and good for 24 hours only.


----------



## RedLion

A pretty good deal for what looks like a pretty good 6.5 creedmore AR by my reckoning.....



> PSA Gen2 PA65 20" Rifle-Length 6.5 Creedmoor 1/8 Stainless Steel Lightweight M-Lok MOE 2-Stage Rifle *- $799.99*


PSA Gen2 PA65 20" Rifle-Length 6.5 Creedmoor 1/8 Stainless Steel Lightweight M-Lok MOE 2-Stage Rifle - 5165448588


----------



## soyer38301

https://www.gunbuyer.com/walther-pp...-with-night-sights-2807696-wal2807696-gb.html
Heck of a price...319.00

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## White Shadow

Rock Island Armory 1911-A1 FS Tactical .45 ACP, 5", 8+1, Full Size Model 51431

$439


----------



## RedLion

Primary Arms has Magpul Glock pistol mags on sale. I got 3 G17 seventeen round mags for $10.99 a piece. Half the price of stock Glock mags, but just a good.

http://www.primaryarms.com/1+Handgun-Magazines/AdName+Sale/Brand+Magpul


----------



## RedLion

A very good deal on a decent AR15 build kit. Just need a lower and rear sight and set......



> PSA 16" Midlength 5.56 NATO 1:7 A2 Nitride Freedom Rifle Kit - 507279 *- $299.99*


PSA 16" Midlength 5.56 NATO 1:7 A2 Nitride Freedom Rifle Kit - 507279


----------



## Gator Monroe

Looking for a good price on a stripped AR15 upper or Blem Stripped Upper any links appreciated ..,


----------



## RedLion

A huge discount on Diamond Keymod Handrails in lengths of 8.75", 10.25", 13.5" and 15" for *$69.99* a piece.

Shopping


----------



## RedLion

Gator Monroe said:


> Looking for a good price on a stripped AR15 upper or Blem Stripped Upper any links appreciated ..,


A couple links.....



> Anderson Manufacturing AR-15 Stripped Lower Receiver *$39.95*


Anderson Manufacturing AR-15 Stripped Lower Receiver AR-15-A3



> Matrix Arms 5.56 Stripped Lower * $49.99*


Matrix Arms 5.56 Stripped Lower M556-SC



> PSA AR-15 "Stealth" Stripped Lower Receiver *$39.99*


PSA AR-15 "Stealth" Stripped Lower Receiver


----------



## RedLion

A good deal. Holosun makes some of the nest red dots and most of us can always use more Pmags.



> Holosun Micro Red Dot Sight & Ten Magpul PMAG 30 5.56x45mm Magazines *- $169.99*


Holosun Micro Red Dot Sight & Ten Magpul PMAG 30 5.56x45mm Magazines


----------



## RedLion

Another good PSA deal. I reliably run this ammo in my Ruger 22/45 lite and 10/22. If you are looking for 22LR this could be it.



> Federal 22 Long Rifle 40gr Solid Champion AutoMatch Ammunition 325rds - AM22 *- $14.99 + free shipping when you buy 3 or more*


Federal 22 Long Rifle 40gr Solid Champion AutoMatch Ammunition 325rds - AM22


----------



## RedLion

A solid AR15 at a good price with free shipping......



> PATRIOT 1612SS 5.56 NATO RIFLE *- $415 with free shipping*


https://www.groundzeroprecision.com/products/flash-sale-july-4th-patriot-1612ss-5-56-nato-rifle-7-available?variant=12109445234814&utm_source=Ground+Zero+Precision+Deal+Alert&utm_campaign=76079bb763-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2018_06_29_11_00&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_653918deaf-76079bb763-196029485&mc_cid=76079bb763&mc_eid=56c1904d40


----------



## RedLion

A very good price on a very good red dot. Good enough to force me to buy another......



> Vortex SPARC AR 1x Red Dot Scope *- $127.99 with free shipping when using coupon code "sparc"*


https://palmettostatearmory.com/vortex-sparc-ar-1x-red-dot-scope-spc-ar1.html


----------



## Smitty901

I am on the look out for a New Ruger LC9S not a pro version. Plain Jane best price gift for someone. If you see it post it.


----------



## soyer38301

Smitty901 said:


> I am on the look out for a New Ruger LC9S not a pro version. Plain Jane best price gift for someone. If you see it post it.


https://www.deguns.net/ruger-lc9s-for-sale-736676032358-p/3235.htm?gun=deals

Here you go...

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

soyer38301 said:


> https://www.deguns.net/ruger-lc9s-for-sale-736676032358-p/3235.htm?gun=deals
> 
> Here you go...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


 Thanks the best price even with shopping. Hit the send key just a few minutes ago. Daughter has been eyeing mine up.


----------



## RedLion

A good deal on single stage AR triggers in the 3-3.5lb range.



> CMC AR-15/AR10 Lantac E-CT1 Single Stage Upgrade Trigger - Curved *- $99.99*


CMC AR-15/AR10 Lantac E-CT1 Single Stage Upgrade Trigger - Curved 91511



> CMC AR-15/AR10 Lantac E-CT1 Single Stage Upgrade Trigger - Flat *- $99.99*


Brand: CMC-Triggers


----------



## Smitty901

As it goes day after I ordered the LC9S found it a little lower cost Local. But that is how it works some times . No regrets.


----------



## RedLion

Pretty good rimfire prices.

https://outdoors.natchezss.com/products/ammunition-rimfire-ammo-in-stock?cnt=64&source=NA18073420&utm_campaign=spend+your+summer+plinkin+-+rimfire+on+sale&email=300362&sourcecode=NA18073420&utm_source=emailmarketing&utm_medium=email&utm_term=weblink&link=47


----------



## Smitty901

Turns out the LC9S I found cheap was misrepresented it was the older LC9 . So it seems the price payed for the LC9S was still a good one.


----------



## RedLion

I have one of these and after adding an enhanced (extended) firing pin, it has run very well with all ammo, including tula steel with pretty good accuracy. I got 2.5 moa at 100 yards using wolf steel case ammo and iron sights. I would recommend it to others looking to be able to shoot 7.62x39 ammo out of an AR platform.



> Bear Creek Arsenal AR-15 Complete Upper 16" 1:10 7.62x39 Parkerized - *$199.99*


https://www.classicfirearms.com/bearcreekarsenalupperar15assbly-762x39


----------



## RedLion

$350 for a complete PSA AR15 minus the rear sight.....



> PSA 16" Classic Freedom M4 FDE Upper - with BCG and Charging Handle


https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-16-classic-freedom-m4-fde-upper-with-bcg-and-charing-handle-7779344.html?trk_msg=2ST208HC8HBKV0CO7KSKLBO04G&trk_contact=UNSHO9HI7866P2RL9F7D6THC30&trk_sid=QKDCV3MOB4MU5TTR9L6DFOVMAC&utm_source=Listrak&utm_medium=email&utm_term=https%3a%2f%2fpalmettostatearmory.com%2fpsa-16-classic-freedom-m4-fde-upper-with-bcg-and-charing-handle-7779344.html&utm_campaign=Daily+Deal+Email&utm_content=12%3a00+Email



> PSA AR15 Freedom Classic Lower, Flat Dark Earth


https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-ar15-freedom-classic-lower-flat-dark-earth-7779346.html?trk_msg=2ST208HC8HBKV0CO7KSKLBO04G&trk_contact=UNSHO9HI7866P2RL9F7D6THC30&trk_sid=QKDCV3MOB4MU5TTR9L6DFOVMAC&utm_source=Listrak&utm_medium=email&utm_term=https%3a%2f%2fpalmettostatearmory.com%2fpsa-ar15-freedom-classic-lower-flat-dark-earth-7779346.html&utm_campaign=Daily+Deal+Email&utm_content=12%3a00+Email


----------



## RedLion

A pretty good deal if you buy more than one and only have to pay one transfer fee when picking up from LGS.



> PSA AR-15 Lower Safe/Fire *- $39.99 with free shipping*


https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-ar-15-lower-safe-fire-1728.html


----------



## Smitty901

No I refuse to look, I do not need any deals.


----------



## RedLion

Anderson AR15 lower receivers for $29.99 today only. Limit of 3.

Shopping


----------



## RedLion

A pretty good red dot at a pretty good price.



> Sig Sauer Romeo5 1x20mm Red Dot Sight, Black - *$129.99 with free shipping*


https://palmettostatearmory.com/sig-sauer-romeo5-1x20mm-red-dot-sight-black-r52001.html


----------



## RedLion

If I did not have my $ wrapped up in other things at the present time, I would pop on buying this in a second. A premium level AR15 kit that gives you a top self AR15 by adding a lower.

This is the type of description that lets you know that it is high quality barrel....



> Barrel: A proprietary blend of Hammer forged chrome molly vanadium made by FN that is referred to as "Machine Gun Steel" by virtue of its required use in FN's M249 and M240 weapons. The hammer forging process work hardens the steel, making it more durable. In addition, the chrome process for the bore allows for a lining almost twice as thick as a standard M16 for enhanced durability. Chambered in 5.56 NATO, with a 1/7 twist, M4 barrel extension, and a carbine-length gas system. The M4 profile barrel is Mil-spec phosphate coated, High Pressure tested and Magnetic Particle inspected. Barrel is finished off with an F-marked front sight post with sling swivel, standard handguards and an A2 flash hider.





> PSA 16" Carbine Length CHF M4 5.56 1:7 Rifle Kit - *$499.9 with free shipping*


https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-16-carbine-length-chf-m4-5-56-1-7-rifle-kit.html?avad=55963_d12923139&utm_source=Avantlink&utm_medium=Referral&utm_campaign=cl


----------



## RedLion

A oood price for an Anderson Lower....


> Anderson Manufacturing Ghost Lower Receiver *- $35.99*


Shopping


----------



## Smitty901

Some times the best deal is no deal. Went to a small local gun show this morning. Nothing I had to have but a few parts in mind if there was a deal to be had. For the most part it was a over price junk sale. What they had I would have been interested in 2 to 3 times what they should be.
Example Anderson Ar15 lower $75 no Discount. Ok Anderson lower parts kit Basic $50. I was looking for a 6.5 Creedmoore barrel none to be had hand full of 6.5 Grendal . Think they were gold plated. Left my $6 entry fee came home with nothing.


----------



## Smitty901

Picked up a Crimson Trace LG412HS for my daughter yesterday. Fits her new LC9S. $100 out the door. Installed it now need to slip out back and try it.


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com

I have a deal! 5000 lbs of armored glass that stops .50 cal bmg. It's bullet proof glass leftover from a government contract. I bought the manufacturers warehouse out. 20k and it's yours.


----------



## budgetprepp-n

$499 is a great price on that rifle but you can do better. Buy it in two parts complete upper $200 and complete lower $129 $329 free shipping +10% off w/ coupon 
Lower 
https://palmettostatearmory.com/complete-psa-ar-15-lower-classic-edition.html

Upper
https://palmettostatearmory.com/ble...ate-classic-upper-with-bcg-ch-5165448396.html

This is the gun ordered only I opted for building the lower and it came to $278 That's about as good as it gets for a Quality fire arm.
No rear sight using coupon

When Palmetto sells a rifle there is a hidden tax in the price. I'm not sure how much but it's enough to make a difference.
They can sell you the rifle cheaper as "Parts" upper and lower


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

I have a few projects right now.

One of them i wasn't planning on is a PSA AR pistol

$259.99 for the pistol kit
$39 for the lower reciever
$25 for transfer
$22 for rear site.

I'm throwing a red dot on top of it at some point, but all in bare bones $347

https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-10-5-5-56-nato-1-7-phosphate-classic-shockwave-pistol-kit-black-5165448973.html

https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-blemished-safe-fire-lower.html

https://www.amazon.com/UTG-Profile-Flip-up-Aiming-Aperture/dp/B07CBJDNR7/ref=sr_1_sc_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1533863561&sr=8-14-spell&keywords=utg+low+profile+site


----------



## budgetprepp-n

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I have a few projects right now.
> 
> One of them i wasn't planning on is a PSA AR pistol
> 
> $259.99 for the pistol kit
> $39 for the lower reciever
> $25 for transfer
> $22 for rear site.
> 
> I'm throwing a red dot on top of it at some point, but all in bare bones $347
> 
> https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-10-5-5-56-nato-1-7-phosphate-classic-shockwave-pistol-kit-black-5165448973.html
> 
> https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-blemished-safe-fire-lower.html
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/UTG-Profile-Flip-up-Aiming-Aperture/dp/B07CBJDNR7/ref=sr_1_sc_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1533863561&sr=8-14-spell&keywords=utg+low+profile+site


That was a good buy. The stuff from palmetto is sold out now.


----------



## inceptor

budgetprepp-n said:


> That was a good buy. The stuff from palmetto is sold out now.


Just get on their email list. EVERYTHING goes back on sale. If I miss something, I just wait, it'll be back.

ETA: Sometimes when things go on sale, it's bad timing for me. It always comes back around.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

inceptor said:


> Just get on their email list. EVERYTHING goes back on sale. If I miss something, I just wait, it'll be back.
> 
> ETA: Sometimes when things go on sale, it's bad timing for me. It always comes back around.


It ALWAYS goes back on sale. And usually just a couple days later.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

budgetprepp-n said:


> That was a good buy. The stuff from palmetto is sold out now.


back in stock in black.

https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-10-5-5-56-nato-1-7-phosphate-classic-shockwave-pistol-kit-black-5165449130.html?avad=211021_e12cb8755&utm_source=Avantlink&utm_medium=Referral&utm_campaign=cl


----------



## RedLion

> Sig Sauer Romeo5 1x20mm Red Dot Sight, Black - R52001 - *$119.99 with free shipping.*


https://palmettostatearmory.com/sig-sauer-romeo5-1x20mm-red-dot-sight-black-r52001.html


----------



## RedLion

A good deal on M193 ammo in a can and free shipping.



> 5.56x45mm M193 FMJBT 55gr 1000 Rounds Bulk Pack - PPN5561B - *$289.99 with free shipping*


https://palmettostatearmory.com/prvi-partizan-5-56x45mm-m193-fmjbt-55gr-1000-rounds-bulk-pack-ppn5561b.html


----------



## paraquack

*Thanks* Red Lion, purchased a few rounds. Only $10 more per case than I paid 12 years ago.


----------



## RedLion

Not quite to the level of ALG triggers, but a nice and inexpensive AR15 mil spec trigger upgrade. These usually sell out in a short time.



> PSA AR15/PA10 EPT - Enhanced Polished Fire Control Group *- $29.99*


https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-ar15-pa10-enhanced-polished-trigger.html


----------



## RedLion

If you do not have a quality AR15 or want to add another one for SHTF, this is a very good choice at a very good price.



> PSA 16" M4 Carbine 5.56 NATO CHF Premium Rifle *- $649.99*





> Barrel: A proprietary blend of Hammer forged chrome molly vanadium made by FN that is referred to as "Machine Gun Steel" by virtue of its required use in FN's M249 and M240 weapons. The hammer forging process work hardens the steel, making it more durable. In addition, the chrome process for the bore allows for a lining almost twice as thick as a standard M16 for enhanced durability. Chambered in 5.56 NATO, with a 1/7 twist, M4 barrel extension, and a carbine-length gas system. The M4 profile barrel is Mil-spec phosphate coated, High Pressure tested and Magnetic Particle inspected. Barrel is finished off with an F-marked front sight post with sling swivel, standard handguards and an A2 flash hider.
> 
> Upper: Forged 7075-T6 A3 AR upper is machined to MIL-SPECS and hard coat anodized. Uppers include forward assist and dust cover. These uppers are made for us right here in the USA by a mil-spec manufacturer.
> 
> Bolt: Full-auto profile bolt carrier group. Shot-peened, mil-spec Carpenter No. 158® steel bolt. Gas Key Hardened to USGI Specifications, Fastened with Grade 8 screws, and Staked per Mil-Spec. 8620 steel M-16 profile carrier is chrome lined and phosphate coated.


https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-16-m4-carbine-5-56-nato-chf-premium-rifle-516445889.html


----------



## budgetprepp-n

PSA A-R 15 Upper $199.99 A.-R 15 Lower $129.99 <-- complete no building free shipping $329.98 - 10% Off coupon = $329.98 - 10% $33= $296.98 !! 
OK so you still need a magazine and sights or carry handle. But really a good quality AR for under $300? < Christmas shopping !!
I know what one of my grand kids is getting. (Moms gonna love this


----------



## budgetprepp-n

This is a good deal I got this and the carry bag is very nice. It's like buying 7 pmags for $11.43 ea and getting a really cool case for free.

$79.99


----------



## RedLion

budgetprepp-n said:


> This is a good deal I got this and the carry bag is very nice. It's like buying 7 pmags for $11.43 ea and getting a really cool case for free.
> 
> $79.99
> View attachment 82221


I got that same deal about a year and a half ago for $69.99.


----------



## spork

budgetprepp-n said:


> PSA A-R 15 Upper $199.99 A.-R 15 Lower $129.99 <-- complete no building free shipping $329.98 - 10% Off coupon = $329.98 - 10% $33= $296.98 !!
> OK so you still need a magazine and sights or carry handle. But really a good quality AR for under $300? < Christmas shopping !!
> I know what one of my grand kids is getting. (Moms gonna love this


Where'd you get the 10% coupon?


----------



## budgetprepp-n

spork said:


> Where'd you get the 10% coupon?


Mosinator762x54r Put up a link or something to the coupon. I'm looking for it and can't find it right now. What the heck I'm gonna need that,
After looking at the deal I got I think I'll get another. If you don't mind building your own lower you can get the rifle price down to $278. 
w/ free shipping


----------



## budgetprepp-n

spork said:


> Where'd you get the 10% coupon?


Mosinator762x54r Put up a link or something to the coupon. I'm looking for it and can't find it right now. What the heck I'm gonna need that,
After looking at the deal I got I think I'll get another. If you don't mind building your own lower you can get the rifle price down to $278. 
w/ free shipping
If you google Palmetto coupon a ton of stuff comes up 
Palmetto State Coupons & Deals

I had a little trouble you need to put the code in on a different page than what you think it would go or something like that.
Mosinator,,, Are you in here?


----------



## inceptor

budgetprepp-n said:


> Mosinator762x54r Put up a link or something to the coupon. I'm looking for it and can't find it right now.


What that coupon was for was a different company. They had a great deal on AR parts kit.


----------



## budgetprepp-n

inceptor said:


> What that coupon was for was a different company. They had a great deal on AR parts kit.


He had the PSA coupon for 10% also I used it.


----------



## inceptor

budgetprepp-n said:


> He had the PSA coupon for 10% also I used it.


Ok. I don't remember that one but my memory is not the best.

If you want to get his attention mention him. @Mosinator762x54 --- so he gets the notification.


----------



## RedLion

A couple really good deals at PSA.



> PSA MOE Lower Build Kit, Gray - *$69.99 & Free shipping*


https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-moe-lower-build-kit-gray-5165449542.html?trk_msg=QD4L2RM245K4BCRQ51C79F605C&trk_contact=UNSHO9HI7866P2RL9F7D6THC30&trk_sid=KL3LJD3T08FBN65IPNU7FOL22S&utm_source=Listrak&utm_medium=email&utm_term=https%3a%2f%2fpalmettostatearmory.com%2fpsa-moe-lower-build-kit-gray-5165449542.html&utm_campaign=Daily+Deal+Email&utm_content=5%3a00+pm+email



> Magpul Gen 2 MBUS Front & Rear Back-Up Sights Set - *$49.99 when using "MBUSSET" coupon code*


https://palmettostatearmory.com/magpul-gen-2-mbus-front-rear-back-up-sight-set.html


----------



## youngridge

PSA has been hot on the deals the last month. Great pistol kits too. Debating on getting the SB adjustable brace for $150, thought that was a good deal then I saw Botach has them for $130


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion

A good and very popular AR15 definitely worth the money.



> PSA 16" M4 5.56 NATO 1/7 Nitride MOE EPT Freedom Rifle With Rear MBUS - *$499.99 with free shipping*


https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-16-m4-5-56-nato-1-7-nitride-moe-ept-freedom-rifle-with-rear-mbus-516446600.html


----------



## WhatTheHeck

Midway is having a sale on Nosler 155grn BTHP, 250ct for $63.61, or 20% off.

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...308-diameter-155-grain-hollow-point-boat-tail


----------



## spork

Stripped lowers for $29.99, limit 3.

24 hour sale, ends Monday morning at 8 am.

https://www.primaryarms.com/anderson-manufacturing-ar-15-stripped-lower-receiver-ar-15-a3?quantity=3&utm_source=listrak


----------



## RedLion

A pretty decent AR15 5.56 mag.



> Troy Industries 30-Round BattleMag - Olive Drab *- $6.99*


https://www.primaryarms.com/troy-battlemag-30rd-single-olive-drab-smag-sin-00gt-00?trk_msg=40L6K24APFIK35R2FHTRBJVPIG&trk_contact=UNSHO9HI7866P2RL9F7D6THC30&trk_sid=LNEHFALK6CICG3C2DF79I0E39S&utm_source=listrak&utm_medium=email&utm_term=SLOT_3&utm_campaign=18_10_Ad_15_Flashsale


----------



## The Tourist

I got a surprise from Cabela's yesterday. They do carry P938s in 9x19mm, but they do not carry a P938 in 22LR. Gander Mountain is closed, and we have a small local dealer, but his inventory is smaller.


----------



## RedLion

A good deal if you are looking to stock some M193. .28 per round aint bad.



> Prvi Partizan 5.56x45mm M193 FMJBT 55gr 1000 Rounds - *$279.99 with free shipping*


https://palmettostatearmory.com/prvi-partizan-5-56x45mm-m193-fmjbt-55gr-1000-rounds-cardboard-bulk-box-ppn5561b-ps.html?trk_msg=SUIQCP3986KKT8VNPDU9DU6TPS&trk_contact=UNSHO9HI7866P2RL9F7D6THC30&trk_sid=26V1PRS4460OQVGA7S8RSOQGV0&utm_source=Listrak&utm_medium=email&utm_term=https%3a%2f%2fpalmettostatearmory.com%2fprvi-partizan-5-56x45mm-m193-fmjbt-55gr-1000-rounds-cardboard-bulk-box-ppn5561b-ps.html&utm_campaign=Daily+Deal+Email&utm_content=12%3a00+Email


----------



## RedLion

A very good price on good .308 ammo.



> Federal 308 180gr SP Power-Shok 20 Rounds Ammunition - *$7.99 with mail in rebate. Free shipping on 10+ boxes.*


https://palmettostatearmory.com/federal-308-win-180gr-sp-fed308b.html


----------



## RedLion

Good prices on Aero Precision upper and lower AR15 receivers.

https://www.aeroprecisionusa.com/fall-sale-18?sc_src=email_4286916&sc_lid=209931224&sc_uid=3roOUdKlnE&sc_llid=183502&utm_source=Emarsys&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Holiday+Sales+-+Fall+Sale+20182018-10-26+19%3A34%3A00&sc_eh=0cafcd1d74520b911


----------



## RedLion

I shoot and like this .22LR ammo. Good accuracy and never any malfunctions in my 10/22 and 22/45 rugers. A really pretty good deal @ around 3.5 cents per round if you buy 5 or more boxes with the free shipping.



> Federal 22 Long Rifle 40gr Solid Champion AutoMatch Ammunition 325rds - *$11.99 or $59.95 for 5 boxes with free shipping*


https://palmettostatearmory.com/federal-auto-match-22lr-40gr-lead-round-nose-325rd-am22.html


----------



## budgetprepp-n

AR-15 Gun kit from Palmetto arms Palmetto has always had good deals on there gun kits but this one is really good.
It's the standard freedom rifle but it has the upgraded trigger group (chromed contact surface) and Magpul furniture.
That's some nice extras for a $300 Kit


----------



## RedLion

Holosun makes a top notch red dot. Great price.



> Holosun Micro Sight, Dot Reticle with Shake Awake - HS403GL - *$119.99 with free shipping*


https://palmettostatearmory.com/holosun-micro-sight-dot-reticle-with-shake-awake-hs403gl.html


----------



## dsdmmat

A friend of mine just got out of the gun manufacturing/selling business so he could move to Thailand. He is sending me his remaining inventory of parts to see if I can sell them off for him. I should have a pretty good inventory of the stuff he sent around the week of Thanksgiving. He was an AR manufacturer but did have other stuff MTD stock Handguards. I will post up a list once I see what he has sent.


----------



## budgetprepp-n

budgetprepp-n said:


> AR-15 Gun kit from Palmetto arms Palmetto has always had good deals on there gun kits but this one is really good.
> It's the standard freedom rifle but it has the upgraded trigger group (chromed contact surface) and Magpul furniture.
> That's some nice extras for a $300 Kit
> 
> View attachment 90697


 I paid $299.99 for this kit the next day it"s $319.99


----------



## RedLion

A pretty good price if you shoot a lot of 9mm.



> Summit Ammunition 9mm 115gr FMJ - 500rds - *$84.99*


https://lohmanarms.com/product/summit-ammunition-9mm-115gr-fmj-500rds/?mc_cid=d75b990750&mc_eid=bc76b9c8b3


----------



## spork

There are all sorts of places advertising Federal black label ammo deals that are really good right now. The problem is they are selling out very fast. 22lr in some cases shipped to your door at .02rnd after rebate. 
Here's one that doesn't have free shipping, but palmetto and sportsmanoutdoorsuperstore have limited amounts and some have free shipping.

https://www.outdoorlimited.com/specials/rebate-center/federal-black-pack-bucks-rebate/ There are probably others out there, but like I said, they're selling out fast.


----------



## txmarine6531

Palmetto State Armory has some really good Black Friday deals going on. 500 rounds Federal Blazer Brass 115gn 9MM for $90, $70 after mail in rebate. 300 rounds of Federal FMJ-BT 55gn for the same price. Stuf like that.

https://palmettostatearmory.com/


----------



## Steve40th

I really like PSA. I really like they price match when you go in too...


----------



## A Watchman

txmarine6531 said:


> Palmetto State Armory has some really good Black Friday deals going on. 500 rounds Federal Blazer Brass 115gn 9MM for $90, $70 after mail in rebate. 300 rounds of Federal FMJ-BT 55gn for the same price. Stuf like that.
> 
> https://palmettostatearmory.com/


Thanks!


----------



## Smitty901

Ok who has the link for low cost .22LR with free shipping. A great price sucks when they make it back on high shipping cost.


----------



## RedLion

Smitty901 said:


> Ok who has the link for low cost .22LR with free shipping. A great price sucks when they make it back on high shipping cost.


You waited too long for the two best .22lr ammo deals with free shipping from PSA. This one is still a pretty good get.....

https://palmettostatearmory.com/cci-choot-em-22lr-36gr-high-velocity-lead-hollow-point-300rds-0962.html


----------



## spork

RedLion said:


> You waited too long for the two best .22lr ammo deals with free shipping from PSA. This one is still a pretty good get.....
> 
> https://palmettostatearmory.com/cci-choot-em-22lr-36gr-high-velocity-lead-hollow-point-300rds-0962.html


That's usually the case with the good deals. Heck last week they had the CCI AR Tactical stuff for 11.99 free shipping for the same 300 rnds. If a guy wants the good deal, you have to be on top of it instantly. My wife and I have an understanding that if its a good deal as far as ammo is concerned, buy it, tell her about it later. Not everyone is lucky enough to have that understanding of a spouse.


----------



## Steve40th

I feel ammo deals are really no deals. The prices have been high for so long, any deal is just a price to reflect what it was. I remember paying 20 dollars for a brick of CCI MiniMag. Now 5.99 before discount.
I think the lesson is buy now, and stock up for the stupidity when Dems are back in charge.


----------



## RedLion

Looks like a nice little .22 revolver at a great price. You can get a .22 mag cylinder for an extra $30 as well.



> Heritage Rough Rider Revolver - .22 LR 4.75" Blued with Wood Grips - *$99.99*


https://www.classicfirearms.com/heritage-rough-rider-revolver4shotrr22b6/?utm_source=bm23&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Image+-+https://www.classicfirearms.com/heritage-rough-rider-revolver4shotrr22b6/&utm_content=HUGE+Discounts+On+Heritage+Arms+Revolvers&utm_campaign=2018-11-25_Heritage&_bta_tid=30015030915476413427172220906577912104261128764227472042234572617282435610412734430394871062149614523655


----------



## The Tourist

Heck, I'm going to retire at the end of the year. I might have sold lower price knives, but nothing ever broke.

I also carried expensive knives, that obviously move slower. I'm selling the stuff off, if for no other reason than to liquidate smaller bills. That, and after I read some passages on idolatry I figured I only needed a few knives, not a drawer full...


----------



## RedLion

PSA keeps reposting this deal on the S&W M&P 15-22 rifle with red dot optic and case for


> *$299.99 with free shipping*


. If you have wanted one, jump on it.

https://palmettostatearmory.com/s-w-m-p-15-22-sport-optic-ready-promo-kit-12546.html?trk_msg=MH6FAE097J7K3CTIS4NI7EU2R4&trk_contact=UNSHO9HI7866P2RL9F7D6THC30&trk_sid=5RVI2M1LFU0HUMQO1B9V9NL2J8&utm_source=Listrak&utm_medium=email&utm_term=https%3a%2f%2fpalmettostatearmory.com%2fs-w-m-p-15-22-sport-optic-ready-promo-kit-12546.html&utm_campaign=Daily+Deal+Email&utm_content=12%3a00+Email


----------



## spork

RedLion said:


> PSA keeps reposting this deal on the S&W M&P 15-22 rifle with red dot optic and case for . If you have wanted one, jump on it.
> 
> https://palmettostatearmory.com/s-w-m-p-15-22-sport-optic-ready-promo-kit-12546.html?trk_msg=MH6FAE097J7K3CTIS4NI7EU2R4&trk_contact=UNSHO9HI7866P2RL9F7D6THC30&trk_sid=5RVI2M1LFU0HUMQO1B9V9NL2J8&utm_source=Listrak&utm_medium=email&utm_term=https%3a%2f%2fpalmettostatearmory.com%2fs-w-m-p-15-22-sport-optic-ready-promo-kit-12546.html&utm_campaign=Daily+Deal+Email&utm_content=12%3a00+Email


I bought one of these from lockedloaded.com on the 15th. Mine finally arrived at the gun store today but I haven't picked it up. It didn't ship until the 26th. I don't plan on buying from them again...

That said, I have one of the earlier ones that I paid at least $150 more for years ago. I love it and if I had the money I would've bought several of them. No clue about how good the red dot is on the new ones, but mine will probably get replaced with a scope anyways.


----------



## RedLion

A very good deal on federal 5.56 ammo in cans.



> Federal 5.56mm 62gr FMJBT Steel Core Ammunition 420rds on Stripper Clips w/Ammo Can - XM855LC1 AC1 - *$118.99 after mail in rebate with free shipping*


https://palmettostatearmory.com/lake-city-5-56-nato-62-grain-xm855-fmj-on-10-round-clips-in-ammo-can-of-420rds.html



> Federal 5.56 NATO 55gr FMJ 420rds in Ammo Can - XM193LC1 AC1 - *$118.99 after mail in rebate with free shipping*


https://palmettostatearmory.com/federal-american-eagle-5-56x45mm-nato-55gr-fmj-500rds-xm193lc1-ac1.html


----------



## spork

Need some cheap .223? Palmetto State has it for $64.99 for 300rnds after rebate. 
Works out to be about 21.7 cents a round and it has free shipping.

https://palmettostatearmory.com/federal-223-rem-55gr-fmj-bt-300rd-black-bulk-box.html


----------



## RedLion

I have shot a good chunk of this 5.56 55grn ammo and it is good to go especially at this deal.



> Federal 5.56mm NATO 55gr FMJ-BT Ammunition, 20 Round Box - XM193 = *$124.75 with free shipping*


When you order 25 boxes or 500 rounds.

https://palmettostatearmory.com/federal-5-56x45mm-nato-55gr-full-metal-jacket-boat-tail-20rds-xm193.html?trk_msg=BI08NLQ3LN6K3CHID994HCBRPK&trk_contact=UNSHO9HI7866P2RL9F7D6THC30&trk_sid=N6LQN7EVONQK30GS7KALBJBPOG&utm_source=Listrak&utm_medium=email&utm_term=https%3a%2f%2fpalmettostatearmory.com%2ffederal-5-56x45mm-nato-55gr-full-metal-jacket-boat-tail-20rds-xm193.html&utm_campaign=Daily+Deal+Email&utm_content=5%3a00+PM+Email


----------



## Smitty901

Here is a deal IMO. I have a few of these RedDots. Vortex CrossFire 2 MOA flexible mounting $129 Free shipping. MidwayUSA.com. 

Up to 7,000 hours on brightness setting 5.
Skeletonized Mount Included Offers two mounting-height options - Low and Lower 1/3 Co-Witness.


----------



## The Tourist

Smitty, we're downsizing. I was going to let you walk through the house and make offers...


----------



## Smitty901

The Tourist said:


> Smitty, we're downsizing. I was going to let you walk through the house and make offers...


 Needs have long been filled. Now I have a few wants. I am looking for the right deal on an AR10 barrel 20 inch and BCG for 6.5 Creedmoore . I want a semi auto 6.5 creedmoore. I also want a 6.5 Grendel upper with 20 inch barrel .


----------



## The Tourist

Smitty901 said:


> Needs have long been filled. Now I have a few wants. I am looking for the right deal on an AR10 barrel 20 inch and BCG for 6.5 Creedmoore . I want a semi auto 6.5 creedmoore. I also want a 6.5 Grendel upper with 20 inch barrel .


Sorry, I don't have any of those. What size boots do you wear?


----------



## Smitty901

PSA must have had a good Christmas . Large majority of items are out of stock


----------



## RedLion

An excellent carbine of top quality for a great price and fee shipping. Get them while you can. A good SHTF AR15.



> PSA 16" M4 Carbine 5.56 NATO CHF Premium Rifle - *$649.99 with free shipping*


https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-16-m4-carbine-5-56-nato-chf-premium-rifle-516445889.html


----------



## RedLion

A pretty solid deal if you are looking to add 5.56 ammo and mags.



> Federal 5.56 NATO 55gr FMJ 420 Rounds in Ammo Can & Ten (10) PMAG 30 5.56x45 Magazines - *$199.99 with free shipping*


https://palmettostatearmory.com/federal-5-56-nato-55gr-fmj-420-rounds-in-ammo-can-ten-10-pmag-30-5-56x45-magazines.html


----------



## Smitty901

RedLion said:


> A pretty solid deal if you are looking to add 5.56 ammo and mags.
> 
> https://palmettostatearmory.com/federal-5-56-nato-55gr-fmj-420-rounds-in-ammo-can-ten-10-pmag-30-5-56x45-magazines.html


 Good I just burnt up a 100 rounds playing with new coyote eliminator.


----------



## RedLion

A very good deal if looking for MBUS iron sights.



> Magpul Gen 2 MBUS Front & Rear Back-Up Sights Set - *$49.00 with free shipping when using coupon code "MBUSSET"*


https://palmettostatearmory.com/magpul-gen-2-mbus-front-rear-back-up-sight-set.html?trk_msg=2K4NDH5TJ854H5B34KEDFP3TM4&trk_contact=UNSHO9HI7866P2RL9F7D6THC30&trk_sid=8GM418EP062UL981I7U5PJ819C&utm_source=Listrak&utm_medium=email&utm_term=https%3a%2f%2fpalmettostatearmory.com%2fmagpul-gen-2-mbus-front-rear-back-up-sight-set.html&utm_campaign=Daily+Deal+Email&utm_content=12%3a00+Email


----------



## Steve40th

RedLion said:


> A very good deal if looking for MBUS iron sights.
> 
> https://palmettostatearmory.com/magpul-gen-2-mbus-front-rear-back-up-sight-set.html?trk_msg=2K4NDH5TJ854H5B34KEDFP3TM4&trk_contact=UNSHO9HI7866P2RL9F7D6THC30&trk_sid=8GM418EP062UL981I7U5PJ819C&utm_source=Listrak&utm_medium=email&utm_term=https%3a%2f%2fpalmettostatearmory.com%2fmagpul-gen-2-mbus-front-rear-back-up-sight-set.html&utm_campaign=Daily+Deal+Email&utm_content=12%3a00+Email


Dang it. I just ordered 2 days ago Sig OEM sights for 109 at optics planet.


----------



## RedLion

Steve40th said:


> Dang it. I just ordered 2 days ago Sig OEM sights for 109 at optics planet.


PSA has this same deal on MAGPUL Mbus set every few months, so you can catch it again next time around. I ordered a set as I needed one for my JR Carbine 9mm carbine.


----------



## spork

RedLion said:


> PSA has this same deal on MAGPUL Mbus set every few months, so you can catch it again next time around. I ordered a set as I needed one for my JR Carbine 9mm carbine.


Yup, I ordered a couple sets last time around. Haven't ever seen them anywhere else cheaper.


----------



## RedLion

If you do not have an AR15 or would want to add another, this is a pretty good one. A very good deal on what is a complete rifle minus the lower receiver.



> BLEM PSA 16" Midlength 5.56 NATO 1:7 A2 Nitride Freedom Rifle Kit - 507279B - *$259.99 with free shipping.*


https://palmettostatearmory.com/blem-psa-16-midlength-5-56-nato-1-7-nitride-free-rifle-kit.html?avad=55963_b15bb45d5&utm_source=Avantlink&utm_medium=Referral&utm_campaign=cl


----------



## RedLion

A very good deal for a AR.308 minus the lower.....


> PSA Gen2 PA10 18" Midlength Stainless Steel .308 WIN 1:10 Rifle Kit - 503654 - *$349.99 with free shipping.*


https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-pa10-18-ss-mid-length-rifle-kit.html?trk_msg=OUIM7VTDT96K99PMVJ0FNLFFOC&trk_contact=UNSHO9HI7866P2RL9F7D6THC30&trk_sid=BOJLEDUJ9GA90HH80I8NEK0CRC&utm_source=Listrak&utm_medium=email&utm_term=https%3a%2f%2fpalmettostatearmory.com%2fpsa-pa10-18-ss-mid-length-rifle-kit.html&utm_campaign=Daily+Deal+Email&utm_content=12%3a00+Email

Add in a lower...


> PSA GEN2 PA10 Stripped Lower Receiver - 516445318 - *$79.99 with free shipping*


https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-gen2-pa10-308-stripped-lower-receiver-516445318.html

Plus $50 for transfer fee and you have a complete AR.308 for about $480.


----------



## RedLion

A couple good deals.



> PSA AR-15 Lower Safe/Fire - *$29.99*


https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-ar-15-lower-safe-fire-1728.html



> PSA 20" CHF 1:7 A2 Rifle Length 5.56 NATO Premium AR-15 Upper Assembly - No BCG/CH - *$329.99 with free shipping*


https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-20-chf-1-7-a2-rifle-length-556-prem-ar15-upper-assembly-no-bcg-ch.html


----------



## RedLion

A fantastic price for a rifle kit with a top shelf CHF barrel. Add a lower and a rear iron sight for another $100 and you have a very nice AR15 for under $530.



> PSA 18" CHF Midlength 5.56 NATO 1:7 Rifle Kit - *$419.99 with free shipping*


https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-18-chf-midlength-5-56-nato-1-7-heavy-rifle-kit.html


----------



## TallHate596

I am sure something like quick detach mount would come in handy. I just bought one. This is my second buy of this thing and I am quite happy with the brand. There is truly very little motivation to purchase another when the production of the degree makes an extraordinary mount for the sport I am usually involved in.


----------



## budgetprepp-n

You know the freedom is no slouch ether. A complete upper $219 And a complete lower $129 (free shipping)
So for less than $350 your going Bang Bang Bang


----------



## RedLion

If you like your 10/22's as much as I do, this is a very good deal.



> Ruger 10/22 .22 LR "Mans Best Friend" Collector Series Rifle, OD Green - 31115 - *$199.99*


https://palmettostatearmory.com/ruger-10-22-22-lr-mans-best-friend-collector-series-rifle-od-green-31115.html


----------



## bigwheel

But but but..some of the sesoned citizens dont have any money and no where to put new stuff. Could somebody cut us some slack around here? Thanks.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Thanks for this, been looking at used for more $$$, need to have a 10/22. My old sears model 25 has seen its better days.


----------



## RedLion

$209 for an 870 shotgun with mag seems like a good deal to me.

Synthetic stock....



> Remington 870 DM 12 Gauge Pump Shotgun with Detachable Magazine


https://www.sportsmansoutdoorsuperstore.com/products2.cfm/ID/206062

or wood....



> Remington 870 DM 12 Gauge Pump-Shotgun with Hardwood Stock and Detachable Magazine


https://www.sportsmansoutdoorsuperstore.com/products2.cfm/ID/208509


----------



## RedLion

Double BS


----------



## RedLion

A fantastic deal on a great little gun.



> Smith & Wesson M&P SHIELD 9mm - *$199.99 after $50 mail in rebate*


https://palmettostatearmory.com/smith-wesson-m-p-shieldtm-9mm.html


----------



## The Tourist

*@RedLion*, I read your link, and I have to admit, I would be a tad uncertain to shoot a 199.99 pistol with my own hand. For some reason the manufacturers were lowering the price for all to see.

Here's my concern, fully 1/3 of the knives I sell cost more than 199.99 and are worth every penny of them from the smuggler. Is the receiver on this automatic made of a plasticine resin or is this a clearance sale?


----------



## RedLion

The Tourist said:


> *@RedLion*, I read your link, and I have to admit, I would be a tad uncertain to shoot a 199.99 pistol with my own hand. For some reason the manufacturers were lowering the price for all to see.
> 
> Here's my concern, fully 1/3 of the knives I sell cost more than 199.99 and are worth every penny of them from the smuggler. Is the receiver on this automatic made of a plasticine resin or is this a clearance sale?


The Shield has an excellent reputation. I like my Shield in .40, but the 9mm has been a huge hit for S&W. I do not think I have heard any negatives about the 9mm.


----------



## The Tourist

RedLion said:


> I do not think I have heard any negatives about the 9mm.


Now that you mention it, I think I read the same article in the front of a current gun rag. To that, every article I see on a common 1911 shows that model as utilizing the 9x19 round.

Now, back when men were men and so were the women, we just had hardball, and even .38 SPL ammunition was better than the 9mm stuff of the era. By the later 1970s newer designs came out and Illinois law enforcement were the first ones to get 9mm ammunition, but in the 115 grain style.

I have never owned a 9x19 anything. I do have a P238 in .380 ACP, but I have never fired the SIG P938.


----------



## Deebo

HA, i have one. Pisses me off to see such a price drop. 
When to try to sell a pistol that you paid 350 for, for 350 and people say " oh i saw a sale a while back"...brings down the market.
I haven't even shot the damn thing..


----------



## Deebo

RedLion said:


> The Shield has an excellent reputation. I like my Shield in .40, but the 9mm has been a huge hit for S&W. I do not think I have heard any negatives about the 9mm.


I love the way mine feels. granted i haven't shot it yet.


----------



## SGG

I caught mine on sale and I think I paid $240. Well worth it and I'm not even mad. I love it and it's my concealed carry gun. Priced this low makes me want to buy a second one just because


----------



## The Tourist

SGG said:


> I love it and it's my concealed carry gun.


How many break-in rounds have you fired? Was the pistol comfortable to shoot?

The only other option I have with my Kimber is taking the .45 ACP parts off the receiver and replacing them with my .22LR kit. I wish I had "something in the middle."

I don't see why Kimber just doesn't make .380 and 9xmm kits, as well. Have you ever seen 'loyalists'? These are guys who sew every fan-boy label and patch on their jackets.

Heck, for a 9mm kit for my Kimber, I would beg for a patch!


----------



## SGG

The Tourist said:


> How many break-in rounds have you fired? Was the pistol comfortable to shoot?
> 
> The only other option I have with my Kimber is taking the .45 ACP parts off the receiver and replacing them with my .22LR kit. I wish I had "something in the middle."
> 
> I don't see why Kimber just doesn't make .380 and 9xmm kits, as well. Have you ever seen 'loyalists'? These are guys who sew every fan-boy label and patch on their jackets.
> 
> Heck, for a 9mm kit for my Kimber, I would beg for a patch!


I think I've owned it almost two years now. I have definitely put over 100 rounds through it at the range. I really like it, I don't have any complaints. Very easy to field strip with no tools as well


----------



## The Tourist

SGG said:


> I have definitely put over 100 rounds through it at the range.


That's a very good pistol then. When I used to buy every 1911, Commander and Detonics I could find, my "average" break-in was about 800 rounds.

And I mean, double-feeds, stove-pipes, misfires and stoppages so severe we just took the pistol home to "calmly" field strip the disappointment.

My Detonics ran the best, despite a few stoppages. The pistol was designed by a Vietnam vet. He said--while still in combat--that if he ever survived the war he would build a 1911 that would feed and fire every time.

He kept his word. I used my Detonics when I had to stay up all night and guard my "day job" company which was stacked to the ceiling with expensive electronics equipment.

It wasn't a bad job. you could eat cookies, wear jeans and carry a loaded 1911. In the day portion of the job, they frowned on a "loaded chamber."


----------



## RedLion

A very good deal on PMAGS. When using the coupon code "PMAG" and free shipping it is $87 for 10 magazines.

https://palmettostatearmory.com/magpul-pmag-30-5-56x45-magazine-mag571-blk.html


----------



## Smitty901

RedLion said:


> A very good deal on PMAGS. When using the coupon code "PMAG" and free shipping it is $87 for 10 magazines.
> 
> https://palmettostatearmory.com/magpul-pmag-30-5-56x45-magazine-mag571-blk.html


knock it off or I will have to put you on ignore


----------



## RedLion

Smitty901 said:


> knock it off or I will have to put you on ignore


You can never have too many mags my friend.


----------



## The Tourist

I have some local news on this topic.

Today is Monday, November 25th. My wife and I just got back from The East Towne Mall. I expected it to be a zoo. It was not. My wife and I were the only ones to be seated at the coffee cafe' and their window (which opens to a main mall aisle) was pulled down and locked.

Now, I don't like modern people, in fact, I'm not too enamored with people, in general. But I expected standing room only, and the place was deserted. Shop now before the townies sober up!


----------



## Smitty901

Camera land a sight vendor is sure making it hard to keep my cash. Paging through the scope 84 pages of them there are some really good deals .
Take a look at some of the Athlons on this page. few will ever out shoot these scopes.

https://cameralandny.com/shop/tags/...s/5eb0346f-bcd4-4f1f-93df-d6f5a8428b8a?page=5

The Athlon Optics Argos BTR 6-24x50 - ATMR FFP IR MOA is a darn good scope I own 2 of them at that $299 price hard to beat.

Taking the enter key off my key board.


----------



## Smitty901

So they got me ordered another Athlon scope.

Athlon Optics Argos BTR 10-40x56 BLR SFP MOA Scope + 214066S Shade + Burris Xtreme High 30mm Rings 420164

Not 100% excited about the Burris rings but they will come in handy even if I mount this one with something different. In the end price was right and the free shipping sealed the deal. This is going on the 338.
Eyes are getting old so I picked the 10-40X56 VS the 8-34X56


----------



## SGG

I just paid for a Winchester SXP Defender shotgun from Bass Pro. I say paid for, because NICS check hasn't come back yet so I had to go home without it.

Sale price was $249. I applied for and got their credit card, so I got another $20 off. Tax was $20. They gave me another $25 off for the credit card, some kind of bonus I forgot what. There is also a $50 mail in rebate. All in all I will have a new shotgun for $175


----------



## RedLion

Another deal on 5.56 AR mags. C Product Defense aluminum mags for $6.97 a piece. C Product makes a very good mag. Well worth the price.

https://palmettostatearmory.com/c-products-defense-30rd-aluminum-magazine-10.html?avad=202211_f17e120dd&utm_source=Avantlink&utm_medium=Referral&utm_campaign=cl


----------



## RedLion

A whole slew of Black Friday deals with links to places such as lucky gunner, gun mag warehouse and sportsmans guide.

https://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2019/11/27/deals-black-friday-cyber-monday/


----------



## Smitty901

Plug our sight Sponcer a bit more no shame in that. Camera land. I have made some fine value purchases from them. The Current Anthlon 10-40X56 scope package is even a better deal when you look at the package. Camera land beat The closest prices by $40 and the other was scope only. Add in camera land package that included good mounts and the sun shade along with free shipping it all ads up to a very good deal. As for the Scope a look at these Specs will show why it will serve better than some others cost even more.

Magnification	10-40
Objective Lens Diameter	56mm
Reticle BLR SFP MOA, Glass Etched 
Surface Finish	Matte 
Lens Coating	Wide Band Fully Multicoated 
Extra Coating	Xtra Protective Coating 
Tube Material	6061 Aluminium 
Tube Diameter	30 mm
Exit Pupil 8-2.1 mm
Eye Relief	3.0 inches
Field of View @100 yards	12.6-3.1 feet
Click Value	0.125 MOA
Adjustment range per rotation	6 MOA
Total Elevation Adjustment	50 MOA
Total Windage Adjustment	50 MOA
Turret Style	Exposed 
Parallax Adjustment	Side Focus – 15 yards to infinity
Purging Material	Argon 
Length	16.3 inches
Weight	30.3 ounces
User Instruction Manual	Download 
Reticle Manual Download


----------



## SGG

SGG said:


> I just paid for a Winchester SXP Defender shotgun from Bass Pro. I say paid for, because NICS check hasn't come back yet so I had to go home without it.
> 
> Sale price was $249. I applied for and got their credit card, so I got another $20 off. Tax was $20. They gave me another $25 off for the credit card, some kind of bonus I forgot what. There is also a $50 mail in rebate. All in all I will have a new shotgun for $175


----------



## RedLion

A good deal on a popular AR15 rifle kit. Add a lower and rear iron sight and you are set.



> PSA 16" Midlength 5.56 NATO 1:7 A2 Nitride Freedom Rifle Kit - *$289.99*


https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-16-midlength-5-56-nato-1-7-socom-melonite-freedom-rifle-kit.html


----------



## SGG

RedLion said:


> A good deal on a popular AR15 rifle kit. Add a lower and rear iron sight and you are set.
> 
> https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-16-midlength-5-56-nato-1-7-socom-melonite-freedom-rifle-kit.html


Very nice! If I hadn't just bought that shotgun... a rifle of some sort will be my next gun


----------



## Smitty901

RedLion said:


> A good deal on a popular AR15 rifle kit. Add a lower and rear iron sight and you are set.
> 
> https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-16-midlength-5-56-nato-1-7-socom-melonite-freedom-rifle-kit.html


 Not bad if you are adding numbers to your pile or need an affordable AR . But those with plenty of Ar's would pass . There are deals out there on ones with out A2 uppers and with free float rails on the .
Lot of darn good deals on some Good to very good hunting bolt action rifles with fair scopes on them right now assorted calibers. One in a 30.06 had my eye today.
New scope is on it's way from camera land. I took the free shipping so it coming by horse back.


----------



## RedLion

Smitty901 said:


> Not bad if you are adding numbers to your pile or need an affordable AR . But those with plenty of Ar's would pass . There are deals out there on ones with out A2 uppers and with free float rails on the .
> Lot of darn good deals on some Good to very good hunting bolt action rifles with fair scopes on them right now assorted calibers. One in a 30.06 had my eye today.
> New scope is on it's way from camera land. I took the free shipping so it coming by horse back.


It was intended to interest those that may not have an AR and want to get in very affordably or want to add a second one just to have more than one.


----------



## Smitty901

If you are looking for a darn good scope at a great price now is your chance. From a sight sponcer. You will pay that for a below average scope.

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...-argos-btr-6-24x50-reduced-only-299-99-a.html


----------



## RedLion

Excellent reviews for a 2 stage AR trigger.



> PSA 2 Stage Nickel Boron Trigger Assembly $69.99 *with free shipping!*


https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-2-stage-nickel-boron-trigger-assembly1.html?trk_msg=T3L8T9EVMTC4BF7GVUDP65VEH4&trk_contact=UNSHO9HI7866P2RL9F7D6THC30&trk_sid=RCLHL8EUHBBUDH92FO43OF58VK&utm_source=Listrak&utm_medium=email&utm_term=https%3a%2f%2fpalmettostatearmory.com%2fpsa-2-stage-nickel-boron-trigger-assembly1.html&utm_campaign=Daily+Deal+Email&utm_content=5%3a00+Email


----------



## Smitty901

I am on the look out for deals . Looking out so they don't find me.


----------



## RedLion

Looks like a nice little .22LR. Excellent reviews.



> Rossi RS22 22lr Rifle, Black-RS22L1811 *- $99.99*


https://palmettostatearmory.com/rossi-rs22-22lr-rifle-black-rs22l1811.html


----------



## Smitty901

Joe bob $ 49 dollar Anderson lowers again and more those that never tried a Joe Bob bolt on sale $6.95 . you will be impressed.

https://mailchi.mp/joeboboutfitters/joeboboutfitters-g80hh1pcvs?e=31fa7cb6c9


----------



## 1skrewsloose

I've kinda got a hankerin for the Benjamin Black Lightning air rifle.


----------



## Smitty901

On this forum I am pretty sure most already know this. The Lower receiver even stripped is the only part that makes it a gun/firearm . The only part requiring a back round check or FFl for any reason. All of the other parts can be mailed direct to you home or parking lot. Having a few extra stripped lowers IMO is a good Idea. Be warned , how long will they stay Stripped lowers. They have a habit of turning into complete fires rather quickly. Why? for the same reason. The rest of the parts are quick and easy to get. No extra paper work. They come right to you. They go on sale often and there are so many way to but them. Complete uppers , upper in parts, Lower parts kits ,trigger kits or drop in's Buffer tubes , buffer and spring You get the point.


----------



## RedLion

A very good price on South Korean made steel 30 round AR15 mags for $6.99 a piece. Reviews are excellent and the price is fantastic in our current market.

https://globalordnance.com/shk-30rd-steel-ar15-magazines-upc-00850003223070/


----------



## RedLion

A very good price on Gen 2 5.56 AR Pmags. Price is $8.56 a mag once you add to your cart. Get while you can.

MAGPUL PMAG MOE 5.56 30RD BLK - $8.56


----------



## RedLion

A very good price for a stripped AR15 lower receiver.

Anderson Manufacturing AR-15 Stripped Lower Receiver - Cosmetic Blem


----------



## spork

RedLion said:


> A very good price for a stripped AR15 lower receiver.
> 
> Anderson Manufacturing AR-15 Stripped Lower Receiver - Cosmetic Blem


If you were late to the game on guns, nows the time to pick up a few lowers. I doubt you'll see them much cheaper than this for quite a while yet. That's assuming they do end up coming back down further. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion

Another really good AR15 specific deal from PSA.

PSA 5.56 PREMIUM FULL AUTO BCG W/ MIL-SPEC CHARGING HANDLE & 10 MAGPUL PMAG 30RD 5.56 MAGAZINES - $179.99


----------

